# Hellboy/B.P.R.D. game [OCC]



## Karl Green (Apr 25, 2004)

OK as I am using M&M might as well edit this fully...

I have read all the Hellboy comics out there and one of the books, and seen the movie... all great. 

It would be the present day (timeline based on the COMICS not the movie BTW; while I loved the movie the comics are what I will using as a base). Hellboy left the B.P.R.D. some two years ago. Roger, Liz, Johaan and Abe still work for them, but are more low key and are on an extended breaks right now. The player-characters would be new team formed up to fill some of these roles. While you could play just a normal human, most characters should be the "freaks" if possible (psychics, mediums, strange abilities, monsters, long-lost experiements or creations of magic and science). While sorcerers and wizards have never worked for the B.P.R.D. in the past, they might have made an exception for a player-character... you would be the first as it were. 

As I mentioned below I am thinking of trying this with M&M right now. I am hoping that I get Nocturnals this week as there are some suggestions on how to make guns more deadly, with some new feats that might fit Hellboy etc. 

RIGHT now I am thinking around PL6, skills are 2:1 and I will restrict lots of powers to try and enforce the "gene" as it were...

Other stuff...

Put your characters name and or codename in the title of the post. This helps not only me but other players to remember who you are.

Character will roll all dice for their characters (and sidekicks if they got them; I would prefer no minions though ). 

Use “Quotes” for when your character speaks or is saying something. 
*Asterisks* for actions, and  put the roll result, plus your skill/attack, etc.  bonus and total for your result (*Martin looks around, Spot 5 +10 =15*). If you want to spend a Hero Point in any case just put that in there also (*Martin shots the big Nazi by the door, rolls a 1, spending a Hero point to re-roll I roll…*). This goes for Saves also. Remember that you can spend a Hero Point after you roll BUT before you know the result if you succeed or not. Remember it all about the trust  
If you are attacking, please include the DC and type of attack that the target needs to make (*Martin shots the big Nazi by the door, rolls a 12 +8 ranged attack bonus =20 DEF, if it hits, the Nazi takes +5L {with 1 level of Penetration} damage*). 
Thoughts should be _Italics_. If you want to use different colors that’s fine, just so long as I can see them. 

At times I will use [ spoiler ] posts for certain characters about certain information. I will tell the person who can read them, and he or she can react to that information.  

In combat situation, at the top or the bottom of the post put how many Hero Points you have left and how main hits you have taken (Lethal and Stun) and any other conditions that you are under (Dazed, Fatigued, Drained, etc). 

Any OCC questions, etc. please put something like [OCC –question, can Martin get a clear shot at the Lizard looking guy?]

Also I like the idea of Hero Points being used for Dramatic Editing so I want to “expand” on Inspiration. For example, your characters come to a crypt, with a skeleton lying in the middle of the room and four doors leading out. One character, with a mystical bend, might spend a Hero Point and ask if the skeleton on floor might tell them the way. Even if I had not really planned on this, this happens a lot in Hellboy, and so I would allow it to happen. Most of this is going to be minor, but it gives the characters a bit of input into the story that has nothing to do with them directly.

Some optional Rules that I would like to use (posted later but again)...

I will be using the Option: Massive Damage (M&M pg. 128). 

HEALING: I am thinking that normal heading is 1 STUN hit an hour, 1 LETHAL hit a day, Disable requires a Fort Check (or Medicine) DC 10 plus the number of hits the character took minus the number of days after the first to recover (and you can not heal any other hits while you have the Disabled condition). 

Healing and Regeneration Power – Healing can be used on one person once a day without adverse affects. After that the person must make a Fortitude check DC 10 plus the number of “Hits/Stuns” healed plus the number of times a days they have had Healing used on them this 24 hour period to avoid being Fatigued (assume that it has the Tiring Flaw, but against the target of the healing). Regeneration is slowed vs. Lethal, healing 1 lethal hit an hour per rank of Regeneration. Again mostly to better get the feel on Hellboy

ARMOR: most tech armor will give little Armor/Protection ranks, it should instead give most protection in the form of a Damage Save. This is mostly for ascetics, and for the stuff characters might pick up for a mission.

Damage Saves: I would like to have an attack that even goes below 0 still require a damage save, down to -5. Such that if you have Protection 6, and get hit by a pistol for a Damage lethal of +3 you would still need to make a Damage Save DC 12. Sound reasonable? This is to make combat a bit less comic-book and more deadly (but not overly so).


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 27, 2004)

OK maybe not the most interesting thing as people are not all that familiar with Angel/Buffy on these boards.

NOW then I was reading more about Nocturnals and I have it on order (hope that I get it this week...crossing fingers). Someone over on the M&M boards as if you could use it for Hellboy and that got me thinking about that. I guess there are rules for making Gun Combat more deadly and a list of powers that would be approved for the setting that would make it "pulpy"

SOOOOO would people be interested in a B.P.R.D. game if I used M&M with some Nucturnal options? I would limit certian powers, and feats, to better fit the gene. Also I totally love the idea of the players making all the rolls, so I would maybe use the Damage Save AND the Damage Roll rules (although I would tell you the results). 

Thoughts??? Interest... or should I give it up


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2004)

I would be interested in a M&M game perhaps.

As a suggestion, you may want to add a M&M icon to the thread.  It would probably draw interest.

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 27, 2004)

yea added that, thanks for the idea I forgot about that 

anyway bump with some editing above using the M&M rules. I have the GURPS Hellboy also which is cool and all but I am not a huge fan of GURPS (although I think that I will be getting 4th just cause I am curious)


----------



## Acid_crash (Apr 27, 2004)

I would be all for playing in a game like this.  I saw the movie and thought it kicked some major butt, never read the comics but the movie gave me enough insight to how the BPRD works and I liked the feel of it...and then using Nocturnals options (despite the fact that I may never get the book) makes this idea seem cooler to me.

Count me in.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 27, 2004)

Sounds interesting (Okay, I'll admit, I only looked at the thread because of the M&M icon  )

Like A_C above I've seen the movies but not the comics. I'd definately be willing to give it a try. And making a PL 6 character will be an interesting experience after all my PL 8-10 ones.

Actually I just finished statting up a Demon-Armor type character for PL 8 that would probably work well here. It shouldn't be too much trouble to drop him down a bit if I get in.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

cool... I had a couple of ideas, that are NOT set in stone or anything but from one of the posts over on RPG.NET I found some basic ideas that I thought were pretty cool for characters concepts guidelines. You would not have to follow these by any means, nor do you have to limit yourself to just one, but they might help you define what you are… 

*Altered*: Character was once natural, but has been altered by some means. Examples include cyborgs, subjects of arcane or genetic experimentation, and victims of curses such as lycanthropy. 

*Anachronism*: Character is, or was, out of touch with the modern world. Examples include members of isolated tribes, hermits, and individuals from other time periods. 

*Artificial*: Character was created via alchemy, magic, antiquated or modern technology, or genetics. Examples include golems, homunculi, hybrids, and robots. 

*Cleric*: Character is, or was, a member of a religious clergy. Examples include priests, nuns, monks, rabbis, and imams. 

*Criminal*: Character is, or was, a criminal of some variety. Examples include hackers, mafia thugs, cat burglars, and pickpockets. 

*Investigator*: Character is, or was, a skilled investigator. Examples include private investigators, police detectives, and members of various intelligence agencies. 

*Magic-User*: Character is a skilled wielder of magical forces. Examples include alchemists, exorcists, ritual adepts, and mages, including some followers of antiquated or shamanistic cults, such as voudoun. 

*Natural Oddity*: Character was born with obvious physical differences. Examples include dwarfs, conjoined twins, and albinos. 

*Paramilitary*: Character is, or was, a skilled combatant. Examples include law enforcement officers, security guards, and soldiers. 

*Psychic*: Character possesses unusual mental powers. Examples include mediums, clairvoyants, precogs, pyrokinetics, and telepaths. 

*Scholar*: Character is heavily involved in research and study. Examples include inventors, occultists, scientists, archaeologists, and parapsychologists. 

*Undead*: Character was once alive, but is now trapped in an unliving state. Examples include ghosts, and animate and sentient corpses. 

*Unnatural*: Character was born, but is only half-human, if at all. Examples include beings of demonic heritage, spirits, monsters, and stranded aliens.

Some character ideas that I also found there and a few other places that also might help you with some ideas…

Thuv Valdranen Urik-Rom, a.k.a. "Val" -- Val is the ghost of an Atlantean sorcerer that now inhabits a clockwork automaton body of unknown origin. Val can cast several spells and his clockwork body is supernaturally durable and strong. Val is a master of ancient languages, history, archaic science, and the occult.

Sgt. Michael Camden, a.k.a. "Ace" -- Mike Camden has supernatural physical precision. He essentially performs perfectly at all physical tasks. He is an experienced and highly dangerous combatant with almost any weapon and he never misses. Mike's senses are also highly developed and he's almost impossible to surprise. His body is supernaturally tough and heals at an accelerated rate. Mike served with distinction in the legendary British commandos before being recruited into the BPRD.

Sam Carter -- Sam is a powerful telekinetic whose power manifests as a ghostly nimbus of ectoplasmic energy. Sam can create useful items from this ectoplasm, cause himself to float and fly (which he can do continuously; he floats rather than walking), and manipulate objects at a distance (he can lift up to 1 ton with his power). Strangest of all, Sam can create an ectoplasmic duplicate of himself and transfer his consciousness into it. While the dupe is active, Sam's body falls into a coma-like state. Sam is an experienced BPRD agent and was a master thief in his life before being recruited.

Maria Elena Antonini, a.k.a. "Vesta" -- While on holiday from boarding school, Maria was kidnapped by a cult and sacrificed to the Roman goddess of fire, Vesta. Maria did not die, however. She rose up with the power of the goddess inside her, slew all the cultists in a fiery massacre, and escaped back to her home in Avellino. She was brought to America and the BPRD HQ last year to learn to harness her powers. Maria can project bolts of flame, is immune to fire, and can move with blazing speed (she has been clocked running at 150 MPH). She also has mystic knowledge of ancient Roman fighting arts with the sword and javelin.

Michael --  an unidentified human-looking male found at the site of a meteor strike amidst a secret Nazi lab in the Appalachians. Michael has the pressence of an angel but is classified as a daemon – with large black wings, strength/resilience near Hellboy-stature and naturally adept with swords. Michael has also shown to be one of the more bright agents in the occult and field investigation.

Makak -- (Haitian for monkey) a sentient orangutan with not only the ability to speak and think at doctorate level but he is also one of the few "new" sorcery experts within the BPRD. Makak has the strength and coordination of a healthy simian and is studied in the occults and several languages, he also maintains a library of the occult seized the raid of his former master.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 28, 2004)

Count me in as another possibility, I'll think more on a character concept.  Not really familiar at all with Hellboy, haven't seen the movie or read the books.  Does that matter, really?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

No Hellboy experience required 

Basically think of it as our world, except that mystical stuff happens, and is sort of accepted. There are still secret Nazi plans and evil doers running around. Hellboy was given honoree human status in the 70's and is somewhat know. Most of the time when he walks into a town, no one even blinks an eye. The B.P.R.D. is like NSA, it is a secret organization that the government does not talk about, but most people know it exists.


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2004)

Those examples are pretty sweet.  I like Thuv and Ace, myself.

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Apr 28, 2004)

It seems interesting, and I have seen the movie, and I like the background. If it is a M&M game, I would be willing to join.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> No Hellboy experience required




Great. 

Thinking on character ideas, I'll most likely go with a guy who was a test subject for the (fictional!) MENTAT experiments done back in the 80s.  The drugs he was given enable him to slow down time in his mind, and to hyper-analyze any given situation and evaluate the possible outcomes.  So to most people, he appears to be a precognitive, though in fact he has no psychic ability at all, it's all physical. 

But who knows, I could do something else.  I'm kinda liking a golem/homunculus character, too.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 28, 2004)

The character I've got in mind is an artificial construct.

Long story short:
A magically animated suit of armor from arthurian times with a lot of rust and a nasty disposition. BPRD found the secrets of controlling it and now use it as an agent.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 28, 2004)

OK, well if you're going with a golem I'll go with the pseudo-psychic.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

kewl all sound like perfect ideas for Hellboy. 

I was thinking about some base rules for the game... I am debating back and forth about skill points, and professions but I think I should just make it easy and go with 2:1 (2 skill ranks for 1 PP). Also as I think it fits the setting, you get a bonus Language for each INT bonus that your character has... and I encourage you to get extra.

If your character is going to have a Weakness, I want it to be a REAL one, I am not a fan of Quirks at all, and Distruting will be just that... people are scared of you! (NOTE that Hellboy does not have this weakness) I guess then I would also allow only one Weakness. However to round out your character if your character I am thinking on making most Quirks with 1-3 points, you that you could take one or two of those (so if your character has a Code of Honor, you could get 2PP for that, etc)

If you want to be a 'construct' I will allow that also (see M&M rules about that). 

Last but not least... I am playing around with some ideas about equipment. I think that you should be able to pick up most standard equipment for a mission without much problems. These items can and will get lost, destroyed, break, stop at just the wrong time, etc. If you have a signature weapon or piece of equipment, you might have to pay points for and then it never fails and is rarely lost, but some stuff I will not require this.

Some standard equipment that you would get for free for most missions would be a belt Locator/GPRS unit and a hand-set radio (radio hearing/trans). Typical other items depending on the mission might include a 10mm Pistol (_I want to wait for Nucturnals to make sure but I think a base would be_ +4 or 5L, with 1 level of Penatration, 14 shots, two extra clips), a Flak Vest (1 pt of Armor and +2 to Damage Saves), a Rocket Pack (base 30ft Flight, super-flight for x32, Bulky {minus 1 or 2 from DEF}, 10 uses), Scub-gear, Flash-Lights, Silver Cross and/ro Bullets, etc.  

So if you want to put some basic character ideas together you can post them here. I will set up something in the Rogues Gallery later.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm interested if there's open slots left.  I was thinking about doing the same thing myself-running a game that is-but I figured I didn't have the time.  I think I have enough time for a steady PBP game however.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

Sure but this would be the limit I think (6 people interested so far). Tomorrow I will post some more info... I have a bunch of Hellboy BPRD stuff somewhere and I will post it here to give everyone some more brackground on the world(especailly those with little exposer to Hellboy)...

Oh yea and I sooo wish I had more time to game face-to-face but work and wife just seem to be demanding more and more of my time these days


----------



## Velmont (Apr 28, 2004)

I've got an idea, based on a charcter from a book I am reading. It is pretty touchy, so if you doesn't like it I see no problem with it.

Codename: Zodiac

This man have found a way to master the magical arts, a ritual to bound a spirit to his body and to put that spirit under his control. But lacking the skill needed for the ritual, it goes wrong, and it isn't one but 4 spirits that have been bound to him, and none is under his control, they are all talking in his head, and at some stressfull time, one can take control of his body.

Each personality have a mastery and a dominance. Zodiac does not control his Sorcery perfectly. It is the sum of the spirits that give him his full power, sadly, it is not an easy task to control another personality into casting one spell, which is pretty Tiring. Any time a personality want to cast a spell outside his mastery (including spotaneaously casting in another group), the Tiring flaw is apllied. The Dominance is the condition for a personnality to take control of the body. It is not clearly define nor it is an absolute rule, so the master can easily play with it...

Paul Decker:
Paul Decker is the original personnality of Zodiac. A man who's curiosity and hunger of power have put him into the bad situation he is now, having to share his body with four spirits.
Mastery: None
Dominance: Calm period

Leo:
Leo is the most impulsive and violent personnality of Zodiac. Leo is a fanatic who want to see all creature of darkness and chaos destoyed.
Mastery: Offensive, Defensive
Dominance: Physical Stress

Scorpio:
This personnality is the most secretive. He seems to know more than he want to share, and he generally talk in a cryptic way.
Mastery: Divination, Neutralize
Dominance: Mystical Stress

Libra:
This personnality is the most charming. He likes to manipulate other to acheive his desire.
Mastery: Control, Illusion
Dominance: Social Stress

Taurus:
This personnality is the most stable one. Always reasoning, he generally try to moderate all dispute between the different personnality. He is the most kind and helpfull too.
Mastery: Transformation, Transportation
Dominance: Mental Stress

As you can guess, that character have the Transformation Weakness. Paul Decker would be the only personnality I have full control. When a spirit is in control, I see the master choosing come course of action in line with the perosnnality as he see please. An exemple would be Zodiac trying to negotiate with a demon but Leo decide to attack without warning.

I would add too a flaw to his sorcery that represent the Mastery. I think I will add too a Restricted-Ward flaw.


----------



## Acid_crash (Apr 28, 2004)

Here is a character idea I have, and it's a character I had made a LONG time ago for a Champions game that never took off, and I think it would be easy to adapt to this game:

His name is Xavier Laverneous O'Riley, and for about six years he was a preacher in a Catholic church in Hell's Kitchen, the last remaining church in that area.  He is a stubborn man, and despite the high crime rate in the area he believed within his heart that his mission in life was to try to give the light to the people that still believed.  

After six years of preaching, seeing the congregation depopulate more and more till he had only a few people coming each week, Xavier grew desperate, and felt despair.  This feeling intensified when a gang of teenagers entered the church on a sunday morning and started to spray paint the interior of the church, while he was having a sermon.  He tried to get them to leave, but in the process he was beat up and almost killed.  Left for dead, he prayed to God, and what he thinks happened next he will never forget.  

At the end of the prayer, after he had laid in his own blood for over a couple hours, a blazing white light burst into the building.  It erupted from above the altar and the cross, and while trying to shed his eyes from the light, an object floated down, and when he reached up with his hands he heard a voice, and grabbed a staff with a heavy metal cross at the top.  The voice said, "Take my word to the streets my son and preach the word to all who live.  Take evil into the womb, embrace it with love, and destroy it from the world so all will know that love walks the planet.  Go forth and live my will."  (or it was something like that, it was so long ago when I made this character).

Xavier then started to walk the streets, calling him Street Prophet, or Prophet, and took the word to those who lived on the streets.  He embraced love with love, and violence with violence.  He carry's a magical staff that has great power, and God has bestowed him with the ability to never need eat or sleep again, and the abilty to heal others.  
------------------------------

I made this character about six years ago, and never played him.  I think that, with a couple twists, he would fit with the BPRD just fine, especially if those vile and evil Nazi's try anything.  

I don't know how his magic staff would work, but some powers of the staff included an energy blast of holy force, an extendable blade capable of cutting through almost anything, and magically enhanced his combat capability.  And the staff, as a gift from God, is indestructable.

Prophet also had increased Charisma abilities, and tries to talk before anything else.  He believes it is his destiny to fight evil.
------------------------------

What do you think of this character?

A possible Weakness idea: because of his spiritual belief and belief in God, do you think this would warrant the Quirk weakness?

edit: added idea for weakness.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 28, 2004)

*blink*
I'm pretty sure last night there where only two posts in this thing. Take the hint and don't think "Oh well I can post after some sleep". Sorry to see the game filled up so fast (for me not for you that is  ).

just in case someone drops, I'd be interested. Never played a werewolf before and it really struck me as the time then I read the description.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

hehe yea, no interest when I said Angel, LOTS of interest when I put M&M on it  

I might be able to fit you in if you are still interested. Let’s see who posts characters etc. SO far they have been GREAT. Love the ideas here guys, keep it up 

I will post some more in a bit about stuff, but I wanted to add a couple of things...

First Magic, I want to add something like Ritual Magic, something almost anyone could do. It is not easy, and takes lots of time BUT can be done without any "magical aptitude" as it were. I will probably use Knowledge (Ritual). Knowledge (Occult) may or may not help (so if you have 5 ranks in Occult, you might get +2 to Ritual rolls). These spells would NOT be flashes or anything, more like “banish” etc. Other skills might be Science (Clockwork) and (Technomagic) etc. 

I am still trying to figure out firearms, etc. so that is still coming.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> hehe yea, no interest when I said Angel, LOTS of interest when I put M&M on it
> 
> I might be able to fit you in if you are still interested. Let’s see who posts characters etc. SO far they have been GREAT. Love the ideas here guys, keep it up




that's how it goes, M&M signs work like cheese on mice around here. 
If something opens I'll be happy to jump in, if not I'll surivive too. 
Nice idea with the ritual magic, allways liked that and never found a system with enough of it. What do you want to work out with firearms?


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2004)

KG,

The examples you gave of possible characters. . . are we allowed to select one of as our character idea.  The one I'm the most taken with is "Ace." 

I think his powers could be duplicated with Super Dex, Super Senses, Luck, and some enhanced stats and equipment.  I'm willing to go with whatever background goes along with the character . . . as I'm certain that there is some reason behind his senses and accuracy 

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Apr 28, 2004)

Can Zodiac have a familiar (sidekick feat)?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> What do you want to work out with firearms?




I am hoping to get Nucturnals tomorrow and I have heard on the M&M board that it makes firearms more deadly. Right now I am mostly just thinking that I should up the damage of most common firearms or something, just want to see what is what.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> KG,
> 
> The examples you gave of possible characters. . . are we allowed to select one of as our character idea. The one I'm the most taken with is "Ace."
> 
> ...




Sure that is a totally acceptable thing for me. I posted them to give ideas AND to be used as you will 




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Can Zodiac have a familiar (sidekick feat)?




Sure, what are you thinking? But it should be fine. I would not mind, you would control it and make the rolls for it.

That is another idea, I think I will have the characters make all their rolls, based on TRUST and all  and I would make the "bad-guy" rolls for everything else...


----------



## Velmont (Apr 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Sure, what are you thinking? But it should be fine. I would not mind, you would control it and make the rolls for it.




not quite sure yet, I have many idea raoming in a corner of my head, I'll look at the most interesting one. Maybe a small homoconlus, or maybe some kind of creature that allow Zodiac to channel some spell more easily, maybe a simple lucky charm, dunno yet, still thinking. It will be fix with the extended background


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

here are some of the stories ideas I have for the game. NOTE that the first one is from the Hellboy GURPS book. If anyone has read it, and I go with it, please just "pretent" you know nothing about it ok 

- “City of Night”
(from the GURPS Hellboy, this depends on where or not everyone has read it already) Long forgotten Nazis wandering out of the deserts of Africa, this can’t be good?!

- "the 51st State of America"
We get an interesting look at the 51st State of America to meet the new governor...

- "El Goat Sucker"
These vampire/greys have lowered there standards these days down near the Mexican boarder... but then again El Chupa isn't the top of the food chain anymore when agents uncover the beginnings of a much larger evil.

- "Brain Jars"
The Germans weren't the only ones willing to go to extreme measures with their heroes...oh the humanity!

- "the Pit Masters" (aka "der Obersteiger Nörgler")
There are some problems in some copper mines in Germany, agents will interact with the German Equivalent of the BPRD: "die Hexenjagd"

- “Dead Presidents, and one Undead one”
Discover the mysteries of one of Americas most… “colorful” presidents, and figure out why he just can’t find the peace that he should

- “On Grim One Isle”
An archeological team on a remote island in the Mediterranean has disappeared… a survivor has appeared, crazy as a loon. Oh yea, his left arm seems to have been turned to stone and he is rambling about the eyes in the lake.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

Some optional rules, that I would like to use to help with the Hellboy feel... 

First and foremost I will be using the Option: Massive Damage (M&M pg. 128). 

HEALING: I am thinking that normal heading is 1 STUN hit an hour, 1 LETHAL hit a day, Disable requires a Fort Check (or Medicine) DC 10 *plus* the number of hits the character took *minus* the number of days after the first to recover (and you can not heal any other hits while you have the Disabled condition). 

Healing and Regeneration Power – Healing can be used on one person once a day without adverse affects. After that the person must make a Fortitude check DC 10 *plus* the number of “Hits/Stuns” healed *plus* the number of times a days they have had Healing used on them this 24 hour period to avoid being Fatigued (assume that it has the Tiring Flaw, but against the target of the healing). Regeneration is slowed vs. Lethal, healing 1 lethal hit an hour per rank of Regeneration. Again mostly to better get the feel on Hellboy

ARMOR: most tech armor will give little Armor/Protection ranks, it should instead give most protection in the form of a Damage Save. This is mostly for ascetics, and for the stuff characters might pick up for a mission.


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2004)

KG,

Can you send me any more info that you garnered from Ace, either a site or more details to the e-mail address in my profile.

thanks!
Keia


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 28, 2004)

Hrm, I'm thinking about playing a kid who sold his soul for immortality and a silver tongue-abilities would be Super Charisma (which might conflict with the prophet-but he'd use more bluff/taunt than diplomacy), Gadgets (mystical artifacts/connections), and an amulet which gives him protection.  He wouldn't be exactly good, but he'd have his reasons for joining the team and would be a good enough liar to keep his background a secret if he had to.

If that sounds okay, I'll stat him up.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 29, 2004)

NAME Red Knight
secret ID: Unknown
HP: 3

gender: Male
age: Really really old
height: 7'
weight: 300
size: L
hair: None
eyes: Red
Race: Construct

~~~ABILITIES~~~ 
STR 20 +5 
DEX 6 -2 
CON - +0 
INT 10 +0 
WIS 18 +4 
CHA 8 -1

Hardness 10 

~~~SAVES~~~ 
DMG +12
FORT +0
REF -2
WILL +4

~~~MOVEMENT~~~
INIT -2
SPD 20'

~~~COMBAT~~~ 
BASE DEFENSE 6
DEF 14
FLAT 14
MENTAL 20

BASE ATTACK 6
MELEE +11
RANGED +4
MENTAL +10

~~~SKILLS~~~  
Knowledge:History [2/2]
Language [1] Old English
Spot [9/5]

~~~FEATS~~~ 
Blind-Fight
Power Attack
Toughness

~~~POWERS~~~ 
------------------------------------- 
Protection [+3 pp/rank+0, 18 total] 6 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mystical
- SPECIAL: The Red Knight is covered by unbreakable burning armor 
with spiked gauntlets. Unfortunately this armor isn't as immune to 
rust as it is to harm and the years have taken their tole. It squeeks, creeks, and clanks with every step.
- EXTRAS: Energy field (Fire), Strike
- FLAWS: Obvious

------------------------------------- 


~~~WEAKNESSES (2 MAX)~~~ 
Disabled-Lame: The rust covering Red Knight has gotten quite 
thoroughly into his joints. Now he moves like an old man with 
arthritis (which is ironic since that's what he acts like too.)

Quirk-Fuddy Duddy: Red Knight is old fashioned and doesn't trust 
all those "new fangled gizmos, you never know when one'll just blow 
up on ya". As such he never uses equipment unless specifically 
ordered too. And even then he does it reluctantly.

Quirk-Unbreakable Commands: There is a strange red gauntlet that 
was found with the Red Knight. Anyone wearing this gauntlet can 
issue the Red Knight commands and he can't refuse them (although he 
can complain about it a lot). 

~~~COST~~~ 
ABILITIES [36] 
BASE ATT [18] 
BASE DEF [12] 
SKILLS [4] 
FEATS [6] 
POWERS [18] 
WEAKNESS [-14] 
TOTAL [85] 
UNSPENT [5] 

===================== 
~~~BACKGROUND~~~ 

No one is sure precisely where the Red Knight comes from. He claims 
he was made by Merlin to protect King Arthur but very few people 
believe this story, especially since he can never get his facts 
straight.

What is known is that he was found in a tomb in England a few years 
back, along with several other suits of armor. A great deal of 
water somehow managed to get into the tomb and the Red Knight is 
the only suit of armor to survive mostly intact, and even he was 
badly covered in rust.

The contents of the tomb were sent to a museum where they were 
displayed. There the Red Knight stood undisterebed for several 
years until a thief broke in. The thief obviously knew what the Red 
Knight was since he specifically grabbed the gauntlet, put it on, 
and started ordering the Red Knight around. This was when the BPRD 
showed up on the scene.

The thief ordered the Red Knight to attack and the Red Knight tried 
to but his rusted joints surprised him and he fell down face first 
instead. The thief then dropped (or rather threw in disgust) the 
gauntlet and ran away. 

The BPRD took the Red Knight back to headquarters and began 
examining it. They quickly learned what he was and how he worked. 
They decided to use the gauntlet to make him into a new field 
agent, he might not look like much but he still knew how to fight.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 29, 2004)

Here's what I've got for a character. He's still in his rough draft a bit. I haven't decided what skills to give him yet and I don't know what his Quirks are worth.

One thing to note is that his hardness and protection stack beyond the normal limits for a PL 6 Character. I did this so that he wouldn't get destroyed quite as easily as a normal construct, which is destroyed on a failed saving throw of 5.

The Lame disability can be found in the Freedom city campaign setting under Duncan Summers (Raven's father). If you don't have that book I will post it here.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> KG,
> Can you send me any more info that you garnered from Ace, either a site or more details to the e-mail address in my profile.
> thanks!
> Keia




I don't have anything else really, but let me know and see if I can find the link over to RPG.NET where they talked about character types in Hellboy. That is where I got these...




			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Hrm, I'm thinking about playing a kid who sold his soul for immortality and a silver tongue-abilities would be Super Charisma (which might conflict with the prophet-but he'd use more bluff/taunt than diplomacy), Gadgets (mystical artifacts/connections), and an amulet which gives him protection. He wouldn't be exactly good, but he'd have his reasons for joining the team and would be a good enough liar to keep his background a secret if he had to.
> 
> If that sounds okay, I'll stat him up.




That sounds PERFECT to me... note that there is nots more to an investigation the just hitting things, even though that is how Hellboy generally solves things 





			
				Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Here's what I've got for a character. He's still in his rough draft a bit. I haven't decided what skills to give him yet and I don't know what his Quirks are worth.
> 
> One thing to note is that his hardness and protection stack beyond the normal limits for a PL 6 Character. I did this so that he wouldn't get destroyed quite as easily as a normal construct, which is destroyed on a failed saving throw of 5.
> 
> The Lame disability can be found in the Freedom city campaign setting under Duncan Summers (Raven's father). If you don't have that book I will post it here.




I can see the reasoning for building a construct with this over the PL, and I am not opposed to anyone having a power above the PL limit provided I get a good explaination.

Yes I have Freedom City, yes this is an OK Weakness. Quirks are like this, you can take one or two of them to "flesh" out your character. They are worth 1-3PP (as opposed to a full 10 point), but I get to say how much. Write it up, telling me what is this quirk all about. For example the first one you have Fuddy Duddy would be worth 1 as it is mostly Role-Playing personal stuff that will not hurt you in almost any situation. The second one Commond, might be worth 3 points, it is hard to get the item, but once someone does!!!


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> NAME Red Knight
> 
> ~~~POWERS~~~
> -------------------------------------
> ...




OK overall looks good but I am not sure about Flaw: Obvious as most attacks, etc are already Obvious... so I am not sure that they would qualify as a flaw... give me a reason as it were


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 29, 2004)

Here's the stats for my character-I'm still working up a background however.  I do need some other names, so I was wondering if you had anyone who could have transformed my character to what he is or if I should just make one up myself.  Basic premise of the story is he sold his soul in return for his powers pre-World War II so he could escape the draft, but I haven't yet decided if he's still in contact with the demon who transformed him and an exact reason for him to be working for the BRPD (which could just perhaps be personal gain).  Feel free to suggest any ideas that I should incorporate into my character's background, as I'm not familiar with Hellboy beyond the movie-thanks!

Andy (90 pp)
PL 6

Gender: Male
Age: 80 (Assuming we play in 2004-he stopped aging when he was 15)
Height: 5'
Weight: 110 lbs.
Size: M
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Blue
Race: Human (Altered)


*Combat Abilities:* (20 points)
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Base Defense Bonus: +4
Initiative: +5
Melee Attack: None
Ranged Attack: +9 Thrown Object (+5 S/L)
Defense: 19
Flat-Footed Defense: 14
Damage Save: +0 (Negate 6)
Reflex Save: +7
Fortitude Save: +0
Will Save: +1
Move: 30

*Abilities:* (24 points)
Strength 8 (-1)
Dexterity 20 (+5)
Constitution 10 (+0)
Intelligence 14 (+2)
Wisdom 12 (+1)
Charisma 20 (+5)

*Skills:* (10 Points)
Bluff +18 (5 ranks)
Diplomacy +15 (4 ranks)
Gather Information +15 (4 ranks)
Knowledge (Occult) +6 (4 ranks)
Taunt +18 (3 ranks, +2 synergy)

*Feats & Super Feats:* (20 points)
Connected, Dodge, Evasion, Hero's Luck, Immunity (Aging), Lightning Reflexes, Surprise Strike, Talented (Bluff & Taunt), Throwing Mastery.

*Powers:* (24 points)
Gadgets +6 (1 pp; Total: 6 points)
Ring of Daath [Protection +6] (Flaws: Device; 1 pp; Total 6 points)
Silver Tongue [Super-Charisma +6] (2 pp; Total: 12 points)


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Abilities:* (24 points)
> Strength 8/+2
> Dexterity 20/+5
> Constitution 10/+1
> ...




Overall it looks good. Let me look at my GURPS Cabal and Ancients and Magic Items for some ideas tonight BUT I am totally confussed by your Attribute stuff here. So I see that you spent 24 PP, good got it... but what are the bonuses behind each stat? those are totally throwning me...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 29, 2004)

Whoops, those bonuses are way off (they were meant to be the ability modifiers).  They came from the character sheet I used as a base format for my character's stats.  I'll edit it with the correct bonuses right now.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 29, 2004)

The obvious flaw was not meant to apply to the attacks but rather to Protection. Protection, as a permanent power, is automatically considered subtle. Red Knight, who is covered in heavy plate armor, is obviously hard to hurt. Hence the obvious flaw.

The flaw was also taken to account for the rust in his armor which squeeks every time he moves. That pretty much makes it impossible for him to sneak up on or surprise an opponent. 

So I get another 4 points from my quirks. Anyone got any good ideas on what to spend them on? Or should I just save them up for now.

And does anyone have any ideas about what kind of skills an old, rusty, enchanted suit of armor would have? I paid for 10 skill ranks but I can't decide what to spend them on.


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I don't have anything else really, but let me know and see if I can find the link over to RPG.NET where they talked about character types in Hellboy. That is where I got these...




Sorry didn't realize e-mail was disabled.  My e-mail address is keiaportano*at*hotmail.com.  Working on the character now.

Keia


----------



## Acid_crash (Apr 29, 2004)

Karl,

would the character idea I mentioned on the first page work for this game, or should I come up with something else?

AC


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Karl,
> 
> would the character idea I mentioned on the first page work for this game, or should I come up with something else?
> 
> AC




The priest with a magical staff? Totally fine with me. As for the Quirk Weakness, for it to warrent the full 10 point it would have to be something that you come off to most people so bad that you would get a minus to your Bluff and Diplomacy or something (like Disturbing or something)




			
				Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> The obvious flaw was not meant to apply to the attacks but rather to Protection. Protection, as a permanent power, is automatically considered subtle. Red Knight, who is covered in heavy plate armor, is obviously hard to hurt. Hence the obvious flaw.
> 
> The flaw was also taken to account for the rust in his armor which squeeks every time he moves. That pretty much makes it impossible for him to sneak up on or surprise an opponent.




OK I can see it then, that is fine with me...



> So I get another 4 points from my quirks. Anyone got any good ideas on what to spend them on? Or should I just save them up for now.
> 
> And does anyone have any ideas about what kind of skills an old, rusty, enchanted suit of armor would have? I paid for 10 skill ranks but I can't decide what to spend them on.




hehe well lets see, Know, Ancient Languages, etc.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Powers:* (24 points)
> Amulet of ? [Protection +6] (Flaws: Device; 1 pp; Total 6 points)
> Gadgets +6 (1 pp; Total: 6 points)
> Silver Tongue [Super-Charisma +6] (2 pp; Total: 12 points)




I found some VERY cool names in my GURPS Cabal last night. I was thinking you might want to use something like...


The 'Ring of Daath' (Daath is the "worm that gnaws" at the base of the tree of life). It should totally look like a snake that is eating it own tail 
or 'Amulet of Scholomance' (meaning 'black school' or devil sponsered schools)
or maybe of Mars, Jupiter, etc. some anicent god
The Gadgets might include charms, fetishes, pentigrams, etc.

As to why you are now working for the B.P.R.D. maybe you are trying to win back your soul and they say that they will help (they have a lot of resources and mystical knowledge) but while you are here you have to work as a field agent, etc.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh I wanted to say that I also have *Crooks* if someone wanted to maybe use a Feat or Weakness from that book. Again I want to watch the Weaknesses but looking them over they seem ok. The feats are all good, as are the options for Powers


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

OK hope to see some more basic character write up here... when everyone has some basic planned out I will create the Rogue Gallery one. Any question etc. can be asked over here.

MAYBE if everyone is done soon we can start the game on Monday? 

---

Some ideas for what we will do in the game are...

Put your characters name and or codename in the title of the post. This helps not only me but other players to remember who you are.

Character will roll all dice for their characters (and sidekicks if they got them; I would prefer no minions though ). 

Use “Quotes” for when your character speaks or is saying something. 
*Asterisks* for actions, and  put the roll result, plus your skill/attack, etc.  bonus and total for your result (*Martin looks around, Spot 5 +10 =15*). If you want to spend a Hero Point in any case just put that in there also (*Martin shots the big Nazi by the door, rolls a 1, spending a Hero point to re-roll I roll…*). This goes for Saves also. Remember that you can spend a Hero Point after you roll BUT before you know the result if you succeed or not. Remember it all about the trust  
If you are attacking, please include the DC and type of attack that the target needs to make (*Martin shots the big Nazi by the door, rolls a 12 +8 ranged attack bonus =20 DEF, if it hits, the Nazi takes +5L {with 1 level of Penetration} damage*). 
Thoughts should be _Italics_. If you want to use different colors that’s fine, just so long as I can see them. 

At times I will use [ spoiler ] posts for certain characters about certain information. I will tell the person who can read them, and he or she can react to that information.  

In combat situation, at the top or the bottom of the post put how many Hero Points you have left and how many hits you have taken (Lethal and Stun) and any other conditions that you are under (Dazed, Fatigued, Drained, etc). 

Any OCC questions, etc. please put something like [OCC –question, can Martin get a clear shot at the Lizard looking guy?]

Also I like the idea of Hero Points being used for Dramatic Editing so I want to “expand” on Inspiration. For example, your characters come to a crypt, with a skeleton lying in the middle of the room and four doors leading out. One character, with a mystical bend, might spend a Hero Point and ask if the skeleton on floor might tell them the way. Even if I had not really planned on this, this happens a lot in Hellboy, and so I would allow it to happen. Most of this is going to be minor, but it gives the characters a bit of input into the story that has nothing to do with them directly.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Character will roll all dice for their characters (and sidekicks if they got them; I would prefer no minions though ).




I won't take any, but I will have a sidekick. My concpet is refining now. Here a bit of what I have in mind:

An historian who have been studying chinese history, traditions and legends. He has found a book on the ancient art of elemental magic. He has studied and mastered magic on the five element (chinese elements are air, earth, fire, water and wood). Wanting to become stronger, he found a ritual that allow him to bind to his soul spirits of the five elements. But the rituals has gone wrong in many way and he finished to have emprisoned into him five spirit. He have no control over them, and they can gain control over him. He searched for a way to banish them and get peace. He found a ritual to bind a wood spirit to a plant, so he used it on the spirit into him. That time it was successfull, well, almost. The spirit of wood was bound to the plant, but because of the previous bound, two side effect happen. First, a mental link has remained and second, he lost all his powers link to the nature element. The wood spirit, found of his new body, has become a good friend.

For the sorcery power, I have simplified it a bit. He has Sorcery with the Rote flaw and 9 spells, all related to the four elements (Air, Fire, Earth, Water). Each spirit have 5 spells, but these spells can only be cast if the spirit is controlling the body (stunt with a flaw: Spirit Power). The spirits have access to all the basic powers, but not to other spirits powers.

And has you can guess, is an intelligent and animated plant. I thought to use a bonsai for the vessel, but it is generally between 1 and 2 feet tall, which mean it would need to have Shrink at level 6 minimum, but have a maximum power level of 5. So can the sidekick have the shrink power at rank 6?


----------



## Acid_crash (Apr 30, 2004)

Just so I know for sure, we do the die rolling for our characters?


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2004)

Well,

I finsihed building Ace, but he was way over.  If its alright, I'm going to post him and request advice from the esteemed members of the B.P.R.D.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2004)

*Submitted for your approval (suggestions needed)*

*Ace  *  
(Sgt. Michael Camden)
_PL 6 _

*Age:* Unknown
*Gender:* male
*Height:* 5’11”
*Weight:* 185 lbs
*Eyes:* Green
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Tanned

*Attributes: * [Cost 14 pts.] 
*STR:* 12 +1
*DEX:* 20 +5 
*CON:* 12 +1
*INT:* 10 +0 
*WIS:* 10 +0 
*CHA:* 10 +0

*Defense:* 25 [10 + 5 Dex + 4 Super Dex + 6 Purchased ] [cost 12 pts.] 
*Initiative:* +9 [+5 Dex +4 Super Dex]
*BAB:* +6 [cost 18 pts.] 
*Melee:* +7
*Ranged:* +11
*Speed:* 30’ [30 Base] 

*Damage:* +9 [Evasion]
*Fort:* +2 [+2 Con]
*Reflex:* +9 [+5 Dex+4 Super Dex]
*Will:* +0 [+0 Wis]

*Hero Points:* 3

*Flaw: * Cannot fight on Holy Ground [-5 points], Quirk – Duty to Teammates and BPRD [-2 points]

*Attacks:*


*Superpowers:*
*Super Senses:* 6 Ranks,  [Source: Training, Cost 12 pts.]
*Super Dex:* 4 Ranks, Flaw: Linked Super Senses Stunt: none [Source: Training, Cost 12 pts.]

*Devices:*
*Weapon:* 6 Ranks (Ranged, Lethal), Stunt: Multifire, AutoFire, Snare Cost 9 points

*FEATS:* All-Out Attack, Attack Focus, Dodge, Evasion, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Precise Shot, Multi-Shot,  [Cost 18 pts.]

*Skills:*  [Cost 3 pts.]

Acrobatics +10 [1 rank]
Drive +10 [1 rank]
Listen +6 [0 ranks +6 Super Sense]
Open Lock +10 [1 rank]
Pilot +10 [1 rank]
Search +6 [0 ranks +6 Super Sense]
Sleight of Hand +10 [1 rank]
Spot +7 [1 rank +6 Super Sense]

*Final Cost:* 14 points (Abilities), 12 points (Defense), 18 points (Offense), 24 points (Powers), 9 points (Devices) 16 points (Feats), 3 points (Skills) –7 (Flaws)= 90 points

*Character Idea:*  ..

*Personality:*  ..  

*Appearance:* ..


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Apr 30, 2004)

You could drop super dex and super senses down a rank, drop your con down by 2, and drop rapid shot and multi shot.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 30, 2004)

I'd drop con 2 points, drop defense 1 point (netting 2 pp), take down offense by 1 (netting 3 pp), and taking 1 point of Super Dex away (netting 4 pp).

Alternatively, Ace is just a sharpshooter and Super Dex doesn't add to your attack bonus, although it is decent.  Consider taking away Super Dex and getting Luck +3 (15 pp) (Maybe flaw: only works on stuff that's modified by Dexterity like ranged attack rolls and skills), Amazing Save: Reflex +6 (6 pp) and investing 2 points into Talented (Spot & Listen), and 1 point into your skill ranks for them (consider taking away a point of defense and 2 points of Con to boost them some more).  You might also want a higher Wisdom score.  The description of his powers also might warrant 1 or more points into Combat Awareness (? is that what its called where you keep some points of dodge to your AC even when flat footed?)


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 30, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Just so I know for sure, we do the die rolling for our characters?




 Yes you will make all Skill and Attack rolls, Damage and other Saving throw rolls, etc. If you want to spend a Hero Point to re-roll you just post it in your message. 

You have to spend a Hero Point _before_ you know what the Target number is anyway. So if you attack some Nazi or monster and would hit a Defense 16, but you _think_ it is harder to hit you can spend it then, etc. You can't after I tell you where or not you hit. etc.

Just record on your post how many HP you have left. I will keep track also, but this is mostly for everyone to see


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 30, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Final Cost:* 16 points (Abilities), 12 points (Defense), 18 points (Offense), 30 points (Powers), 22 points (Feats), 3 points (Skills) –0 (Flaws)= 101 points...




Looks cool, let me see...while you do not need a weakness you might take a low-point Quirk or (as I was suggesting above). Something like Code of Honor (for 1 or 2 pp) and/or Sense of Duty to Friends/Comrades-in-arms (for 1 or 2 pp). Then I would suggest that you lower your DEF by a point or two. Even a 25 is going to be darn hard to hit in this game (plus you have Dodge)! Then it gets lots harder to cut  I would say... ah not sure... maybe I would drop Ambed and Two-Wpn. Then shave one point from somewhere else and add Throwning Mastery so that your daggers would do some damage... REAL damage...


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2004)

KG,

I'm thinking about a vunerability to Holy attacks or a susceptibility to holy ground.  

Actually what I'm thinking of is the neutral ground territory that Holy ground is, something like the Highlander.

Thanks for all of the advice, so far I've dropped Super Dex 2 points and Con by 2 points.  Down to 93!!

Keia


----------



## Radiant (May 1, 2004)

posting my character idea here since I have no idea if there even will be a place. But this one is spooking inside my head and maybe writing down stats will hold it out. 
Don't know much about the B.R.P.D so I'm improvising a bit here. But hearing about Nazis every second sentence I just couldn't resist fleshing this old running joke of my tabeltop round into a real character.

_The heavy steel door opened slowly, squeaking in protest. Two men stepped in and it shut after them. From the inside they could here heavy bolts being set in place. It did indeed sound like a final closing and younger man looked around nervously. The old guard held a calming hand on his shoulder.
"Don't worry boy, she's tame, didn't have an incident in a dozen years."
The younger man just shrugged and looked around. Instead of the cell he would have expected behind the door with was a stone cave and a pretty big one at that. He could see tunnels spreading from this main cave in five directions just at first glance.
"If she is to be of any use to us we don't need her tame. Your reports said this is still a dangerous prisoner."
He takes another look around.
"And why is this place so huge?"
The old guard just shrugs again.
"You just worry 'cause your suit looks out of place here. You desk people are all the same. What did ye think? We've been holding her fer longer then you lived and animals need place to run. She's more happy and we don't loose people then she's not agitated."
Brushing some falling dust from his brand new leather jacket the young man steps into the nearest tunnel just to show he is not affraid.
"Comfort for prisoners is not our priority. How dangerous can someone be after so many years in here? I'm sure this is a waste of..."
He stops in midsentece then his foot gets stuck in the remains of some animal. In the darkness it is not easy to make out but it looks suspiciously like a deer. 
"She didn't kill that did she?"
Again the old guard just has a shrug for him.
"Sure did. We throw in some wild beasts her so she can knock herself out killing them. Needs that every few month or goes into a real frenzy. Not nice to see that."
With an effort the younger man pulls his foot out of the remains.
"You feed her with living animals Mr Taggert?"
"Sure we do, she hunts it down so fast you can't even see it sometimes. Some guys have used this to get rid of unwanted pets that way too. Don't ye give me that look, she wants it that way. Doesn't even touch dead food. Sometimes eats some salad and vegetables though, I guess that's the human part."
"You sound very comfortable considering that she killed three guardsmen in her time here."
"Told you it's different now. Caged animals and stuff. Plus you just have to show some respect then everything is fine. Lia!!!"
The younger man nearly drops his briefcase and Mr Taggerts shout. It is followed by a moment of uncomfortable silence. The old guard relaxes and leans on the cave wall while his companions eyes dart around nervously, trying to make out more in the gloom. At first he doesn't see a thing but then a figure emerges from the darkness. It is about the height is his waist and strolls along on four legs. Before he can get a better look the form changes. The sound of breaking bones rings through the place and fur draws back as the creature changes form. It sure must be painfull but it never looses stride, now coming forward on just two legs. Then it finally steps into the light it is women in her early thirties. Her face looks quite young but her long grey and silver hair make her appear somehwat older. She is wearing simple grey pants and shirt and walks barefoot on the cold stone. The most remarkeble thing is the fresh blood running down her chin and her soft smile reveals some more on her teeth. Her voice despite being friendly allways sounds like a soft growl lies behind it.
"Guten Tag meine Herren. Mr Taggert, I have just eaten but if that is for me it is much appreciated. I would have prefered a women though, you know my tastes."
The young man grows pale there he stands while the guard just laughs.
"Is that a way to treat your first visitor Lia? This is Mr Granson and he insisted to speak to you personaly."
Her smile grows broader at that.
"Now how could it be more interesting than the chance to finally hunt some real prey."
To his credit the young man catches himself fast and speaks with more authority than any of the other two would have expected from him.
"Ms Schneider I will not tolerate any more of your threats. I come with a propasal but that is much too good for the likes of you but if you continue to act like this I will just leave and let you rot in this cave. How long have you been here? Alomost fifty years I have been told. I am your only chance to avoid doing it all over again. How long can you expect to live? Another hundred years perhaps? I don't think you want to spend a whole century as a prisoner. And all this..."
He waves around the cave
"Is just generosity from us. We could pack you in a cell with about two meters in each direction for the rest of your life. Or just execute you like the rest of those Nazi criminals caught back then. Have I made myself clear?"
She growls and long canine fangs slide out, spreading her mouth slighty open but she even takes a step backwards before she sits down crosslegged on the floor.
"I'm listening."
"Very well. The B.P.R.D. is offering you a very generous deal. We are in need of new field agents and your skills make you a very suited candidate. Also fifty years in soliary confinement could very well be considered enough punishment. At least my superiors think so. I do not so be warned for in the end it will be my decision if you ever see daylight again. If you are willing to work for us we will pardon your crimes in WW2 and you could finally get out of this place."
She just glares at him from the ground.
"You miserable misfits want me to be your hunting dog."
Now it is his turn to smile.
"Now didn't you do that job before?"
Again she just stares at him but in the end she shrugs and her shoulders sink down in resignation.
"You win drecksack."_

-Lia Schneider

age: 112
height: 1.84m
weight: 69kg
hair color: silvery grey
eyes color: yellow

-Abilities:
Str 18 (+4)
Dex 18 (+4)
Con 18 (+4)
Int 10 (+0)
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 12 (+1/2)

Cost: 26pp

-Skills:
Acrobatics 1
Balance 1
Bluff 1
Climb 1
Demolitions 1 
Escape Artist 1
Gather Information 1
Handle Animal 1 
Hide 1
Intimidate 1
Jump 1
Language (English, German)1
Listen 1
Medicine 1
Move Silently 1
Open Lock 1
Read Lips 1 
Ride 1
Search 1
Sense Motive 1 
Spot 1
Survival 1
Swim 1

(note: Lia has amassed a wide range of skills in her long life but most have suffered a lot from the lack of practice during her impronment.)

Cost: 11

-Feats:
Attractive
Heroic Surge
Track

(note: originally she should also have Instand Stand, Move by Attack and Lightning Reflexes but she got older and out of practice so having to stand up with a groan sometimes really fits.)

Cost: 6

-Super-Feats:
Darkvision
Immunity: Aging (Lia does age but it is inceredibly slow)
Scent
Ultra-Hearing
Identity Change (Lia can trasnform into a grey wolf at will)

Cost: 10

-Combat: 
Base Attack 4
Base Defense 4

Cost: 17

-Super Powers:
*-Base Power: Lycantrope* (these are powers usable in both forms since Lia can cause her fangs and claws to grow even from her human body).
Man Power: Natural Weapon (cost 2) Level 4
Extra: Regeneration (cost 1) Level 4
Extra: Super Senses (cost 1) Level 4
Extra: Combat Sense (cost 1) Level 4
Extra: Super Charisma (cost 1) Level 4

total cost: 24

*-Base Power: Wolf Form*
Main Power: Leaping, Flaw: only as wolf(Cost 1) Level 2
Extra: Bouncing (Cost 1) Level 2
Extra: Running (Cost 1) Level 2

total cost: 6

-Flaw: Vulnerable to Silver

_Background: Lia is Werewolf, born in the late 19th century in germany. The curse has given her remarkeble regenrative powers and her agin has slowed down to a fraction because of them. At first only a creature that hunted down villagers like in the dark ages Lia later got more interested in human society then the Nazis took over power. She was found by one of their occult projects and used in the war as an assasin and obeservation object. She also destroyed man other occult creatures sent against her own project. In the end she was defeated and caught then the secret station of the occult project was raided by American agents. At a loss what to do with the creature but thinking her too valueable to just destroy she was then improsined. _
(note: that's a really rough draft, I have no idea about the Hellboy background, only remember something vague about Nazi magic and such.)


----------



## Karl Green (May 1, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Super Powers:
> Combat Sense Level 2 -cost 2
> Leaping (Extra: Bouncing, Flaw: only in wolf form) Level 2 -cost 2
> Natural Weapon Level 6 -cost: 12
> ...




Oh now this is VERY cool... I am sure there will be room  YES the Nazi were big into the occult and Hellboy was brought to the earth as a failed rutial by the 'Ragna Rok' team (one of Himmler's Special Groups, another delt with vampires, another group was SS werewolves, etc.). The B.P.R.D. was formed in the 50's with Hellboy as the first "freak". Recently they have been adding more, so lots of reasons for your character to be there. 

I would suggest just one little thing with your powers and that would be to link them together (buy one at full and a few of the others that go together as extras) only to get a couple of extra points. It is just the min-maxer in me I guess  You don't have to do this with all of your powers but Leaping/Running, etc might save you a couple of points


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 1, 2004)

Sorry it took so long, I had to reacquaint myself with the MnM rules, as it's been a while since I've played.  But here he is.

*Kongming* 

*Initiative:* +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Defense:* +7 (+5 base, +2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 feet
*Attack:* +4 (+2 base, +2 Dex) ranged
*Hero Points:* 3

*Saves*
Damage +1
Fortitude +1
Reflex +2
Willpower +6

*Abilities*
Strength 10
Dexterity 14
Constitution 13
Intelligence 18
Wisdom 16
Charisma 10

*Skills:* Computers (Int) +10, Concentration (Wis) +10, Science (mathematics) +16, Search (Int) +6, Sense Motive (Wis) +6, Spot (Wis) +7  
*Feats:* Dodge, Evasion, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Photographic Memory
*Powers:* Combat Sense +6 [Source: Chemical, Cost: 1], ESP +5 [Source: Chemical, Cost: 2], Precognition +1 [Source: Chemical, Cost: 3], Super-Skill +5 [Mathematics, Source: Chemical, Cost: 1], Super-Wisdom +1 [Source: Chemical, Cost: 3] 
*Equipment:* Light Pistol (+3L damage)
*Languages:* English, Russian

Gennadi Tsurkeyev was working at a Moscow university as a professor of mathematics when he was approached by the Soviet military.  The generals asked him to consult with them on occasion as an analyst.  A few years later, the same generals deemed Tsurkeyev a prime candidate for the MENTAT trials.  MENTAT was an experimental serum that would enhance brain power.  Over time, the MENTAT drugs found a resounding success in Tsurkeyev: his perceptions of time were radically slowed, to the extent that he could analyze and think through every possible outcome of a given situation and anticipate the unforseen.  In addition, the analytical mind of the mathematician became overly developed.  After the fall of the Soviet juggernaut in the early 90s, Tsurkeyev fled to the United States.

Gennadi Tsurkeyev is a slight and unimpressive man, standing only 5'5" in height.  He has dark hair and a thin beard, and is of Chinese descent on his mother's side.


----------



## Karl Green (May 1, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -Super Powers:
> Combat Sense Level 2 -cost 2
> Leaping (Extra: Bouncing, Flaw: only in wolf form) Level 2 -cost 2
> Natural Weapon Level 6 -cost: 12
> ...




I was thinking about it on my way home, and an idea for this would be "build your own power" - Werewolf (Lupine Phys)

Base Power +1pp/level (level 6)
Combat Sense +1pp/level (level 2)
Natural Weapon +1pp/level (level 6)
Super-Cha +1pp/level (level 1)
Super-Senses +1pp/level (level 1)
...Running and Leaping as you had them...(+6pp)

Total cost = 22 (saving 6 pp to move up some of the other powers)

Just some thoughts  You should build it the way you want to...


----------



## Karl Green (May 1, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Sorry it took so long, I had to reacquaint myself with the MnM rules, as it's been a while since I've played.  But here he is.
> 
> *Kongming*




Alright looks really cool... I like 

Its all coming together now


----------



## Velmont (May 1, 2004)

After looking some documentation on the Chinese elements, I found it too hard to make something with it, so I came back to my first idea, the Zodiac... and so I drop the familiar.

----------------------

Codename: Zodiac
Name: Paul Decker
Age: 32 years old
Height: 5'9''
Weight: 157 lbs.

*ATTRIBUTES* [COST: 14]
Str: 10
Dex: 10
Con: 14
Int: 12
Wis: 16
Cha: 12

*SAVES*
Dam: +2
Fort: +3
Refl: +1
Will: +7

*ATTACK* [COST: 6]
BAB: 2
Melee: +2
Range: +2
Mental: +5

*DEFENCE* [COST: 6]
BDB: 3
Defence: 13
Flat-Footed: 13
Mental: 16

*SKILLS* [COST: 12]
Concentration: 5/2
Language: -/2 
Knowldege [History]: 6/5
Knowldege [Occult]: 7/6
Knowldege [Ritual]: 9/6
Search: 4/3

*LANGUAGE*
English, Greek, Ancient Greek

*FEATS* [COST: 8]
Amphibious
f: Scorpio only
Durability
f: Capricorn only
Immunity[Fire]
f: Leo only
Indomitable Will
f: Libra only
Detect Magic
Heroic Surge


*POWERS* [COST: 54]
Amazing Save[Fort]: 1 [Source: Training]
Amazing Save[Refl]: 1 [Source: Training]
Amazing Save[Will]: 4 [Source: Training]

Sorcery 4 [Source: Mystic]
f: Rote
s: See list below. All spells, except Decker's ones, have the flaw: Limited - Usable only by spirit

SPELL LIST:
Paul Decker:
- Elemental Control [Air]
- Elemental Control [Earth]
- Elemental Control [Water]
- Energy Blast [Fire]
- Incorporeal [Vulnerability: Mystic Powers]
- Force Field
- Flight
- Invisibility
- ESP

Libra:
- Telepathy
- Possession
- Mind Blast
- Illusion
- Mind Control

Leo:
- Stun
- Energy Field [Fire]
- Slow
- Immunity [Cold, Electricity, Light, Kinetic]
- Obscure

Capricorn
- Healing
- Shape Matter
- Animation
- Shapeshift
- Telekinesis

Scorpio
- Comprehend
- Teleportation
- Dimensional Travel
- Drain [Powers]
- Neutralize

*WEAKNESS* [COST: -10]
Transformation [Multiple Personnality]
A spirit generally try to take control of Paul when something really not please him. While a spirit is under control of Paul, the master can overide any action decalre by the player... make fun!

*BACKGROUND*
Paul Decker is born in a small family in the state of Vermont. During his young years, his father was telling him many stories. The favorites of Paul was the myth of the old Greece. His fascination for this old civilisation has never died, and when he entered the university, it was in history. After he got his first diplomae, he took a trip to the Greece, so he can study on place the history of this old civilisation, so he can see the ruins. Afer staying over a month in Athen, he get tired of that touristic travel, so he pack his backpack and left for an island where some ruin have been found lately.

His search of the room led him into a room that look like an observatory at first sight. A map of the night sky was drawn on the walls. The twelves Zodiac constellations were drawn at the base of the walls. He stayed there for a whole week, studying the observatory. In his saerch, he falled on a book. Surprisingly, even with the high humidity of the place, the book was in good condition. He took it back to the USA were he start to study it. The book were talking of an old form of magic. Curious in nature he started to practice some of the incantation of the book. To his surprise, it was working. As the same time he was doing his doctorat, he study the book and became a full elementalist, having mastered the four elements.

At the end of the book, there was a Ritual written. The ritual was made to bound the spirit of one of the zodiac to the caster, so he could gain his powers. Seeking to learn more about his power and the source of it, he has gone back to the island. After studying the observatory, and with the help of his new powers, he found that eleven of the twelves constellation of the zodiac had a faint aura of magic. The only one missing was the Gemini. The room was more than an observatory, it was a ritual room. So he decide to take the risk and he prepared the ritual. One morining, when all the preparation was done, he start the rituals, that had to go up to the rise of the moon, which mean almost midnight. Stenuous, but was worth the price. When the night fall, when the rituals was active and nearly complete, someone show up.

"Hey body, you shouldn't play with thigs that you don't know"

The big creature, looking like a deamon, take a gun and shoot on him, disrupting the ritual. At that moment, many spirits appears, but a man behind the deamon start to talk, and one by one, the spirit were bound back to there constellation. Before he had the time to banish them all, the four last enter the body of Paul. Paul were lying there, lying in his blood.

"Good move, big boy. After having two wierdos with Castor and Pollux powers, now we risk to have four spirits in the nature. Take him into the ship, I'll try to mend what you have done."

It is at that moment he faint.

During two month, he was isolated in a cell. He heards voice at first. Then he found that the voice were coming from his mind. They were four and were telling many incomprhensive thing. He tried to esacpe, but without succes. The voice became worst, and finally, his voice start to take control of his body. It became more and more frenquent. It was like if five person were inhabiting the same body. After the two month, the man enter the place.

"Don't try anything. Anyway, you are powerless presently. What you have done was stupid boy. These spirits may be dangerous. If we kill you, we may release them into nature, so we keep you in jail to keep them in jail. But we will help you with that. We may even try to have a ddeal with them too, but not now, that will be another day. For now, we will teach you how to control them a little bit."

During the last fives years, Paul have been teaching how to control as much as he can the four spirits, but it is far from being perfect. And the BPRD have made a deal with the four spirits. They will help the BPRD, and they will not be banish back to were they were imprisonned. They accept, but the BPRD is still watching them, as they all seems to have an hidden agenda...

*PERSONNALITY / LOOKS*
Note: These are guideline to start with them, hoping to devellop more their personnality in game.

Paul Decker:
Paul Decker is caucasian and have green eyes and black hairs.

Leo:
Agressive, Vindictive, Rebel
Leo's skin is reddish and the hairs are orange.

Libra:
Loyal, Control Freak, Manipulative 
Libra's skin and hairs are white

Capricorn:
Caretaker, Naive, Overprotective
Capricorn's skin is dark brown, just as his eyes.

Scorpio
Mysterious, Silent, Independent
Scorpio's skin is bluish and his eyes are deep blue


----------



## Acid_crash (May 1, 2004)

Okay, here's the ideal character I want to make...unfortunately, I'm a little over on the points...1 to be exact.  

Real Name: Xavier
Hero Name/Code name: Prophet or Street Prophet
Age: 29 years old
Height: 5'11''
Weight: 175 lbs.

ATTRIBUTES [COST: 20 ]
Str: 14
Dex: 10
Con: 18
Int: 12
Wis: 12
Cha: 14

SAVES
Dam: +9 (+4 CON, +5 Amazing save)
Fort: +9 (+4 CON, +5 Amazing save)
Refl: +0
Will: +8 (+1 WIS, +5 Amazing save, +2 Iron Will)

ATTACK [COST: 6]
BAB: +2
Melee: +4
Range: +2
Mental: +3

DEFENCE [COST: 10]
BDB: +5
Defence: 15 
Flat-Footed: 15 
Mental: 16

SKILLS 1:2 [COST: 6]
Profession: Priest 2 (+3)
Knowledge: Religion 4 (+5)
Knowledge: Arcane 2 (+3)
Spot: 2 (+3)
Sense Motive: 2 (+9)
+7 to any charisma skill excluding sense motive.

LANGUAGE
English, Spanish, German

FEATS [COST: 14]
Iron Will
Indomitable Will
Attractive (+3 bluff/diplomacy)
Durability (Super)
True Sight (Super)
See Invisible (Super)
Detect: Evil (Super)  *if this isn't possible, then I will need help*

POWERS [COST: 35]
Holy Staff 
--Strike: rank 5 damage enhancement [flaw: device], 5pp
   extra: holy strike - rank 5 enhancement to hit with staff, 5pp
--Holy Blast (energy blast): rank 5 damage [flaw: device], 5 pp 
total cost Holy Staff - 15pp

Holy Aura
--Super-Charisma: rank 5, 5pp
--Amazing Save: Will rank 5, 5pp
   extra: Damage rank 5 (5 pp), Fortitude rank 5 (5 pp)
total cost Holy Aura - 20 pp

Reasons for character:

This character I am envisioning that he has been blessed by what he believes to be God.  After being blessed he has been given the mission to seek out and destroy evil, especially pure evil (such as the Nazi's  hint hint    ).  That's why I picked Detect evil as the feat, but if that doesn't work, then I will go with something else.  That's also why I picked the feats I did.

As for the powers, the staff is a magically enhanced weapon that allows him to use it as a means of his mission to strike down evil.  It has been blessed with the power of a holy blast, which is a blazing white beam of pure energy designed to knock out his opponents (the blast does stun damage only), and if he needs to he then can use the staff as a lethal weapon.  The staff also is magically enhanced to help him increase his chances of using it in combat, blessed by God to do his will.

The Holy Aura power isn't complete.  The Aura increases his ability to communicate with others, and also bestows his mind and body with the ability to withstand punishment in the face of evil.  Hence the Amazing saves and Super Charisma.  The only thing missing, which is something I don't have the points for, is the Healing power.  If I had 15 points, I would add in a Healing power so I could heal innocents (and injured teammates) when needed, and also use it against the undead if need be.  

Because he is an avenger, and believes it to be his mission in life to do this, what kind of quirks/weaknesses could this guy have?  Maybe he has to pray every morning or else lose his powers for a day, or if he kills an innocent he loses his powers for a week, or something like that.  If I can get a combination to equal 15 points, then I will want to add on the Healing power as it will fit within the concept of the character.

Oh, and if I messed up on any additions in the powers or whatever, let me know.


----------



## Radiant (May 1, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Oh now this is VERY cool... I am sure there will be room  YES the Nazi were big into the occult and Hellboy was brought to the earth as a failed rutial by the 'Ragna Rok' team (one of Himmler's Special Groups, another delt with vampires, another group was SS werewolves, etc.). The B.P.R.D. was formed in the 50's with Hellboy as the first "freak". Recently they have been adding more, so lots of reasons for your character to be there.
> 
> I would suggest just one little thing with your powers and that would be to link them together (buy one at full and a few of the others that go together as extras) only to get a couple of extra points. It is just the min-maxer in me I guess  You don't have to do this with all of your powers but Leaping/Running, etc might save you a couple of points




 great.
Do you have the name of that werewolf project. Want to write down a bit more about that. If Hellboy was allready around back then it could have been the B.R.P.D who destroyed Lia's project.

I'm trying to build her werewolf powers as one combination with extras, will get slightly confusing cause of the many different levels though. Maybe I can get them closer together:

*-Base Power: Lycantrope* (these are powers usable in both forms since Lia can cause her fangs and claws to grow even from her human body).
Man Power: Natural Weapon (cost 2) Level 4
Extra: Regeneration (cost 1) Level 4
Extra: Super Senses (cost 1) Level 4
Extra: Combat Sense (cost 1) Level 4
Extra: Super Charisma (cost 1) Level 4

total cost: 24

*-Base Power: Wolf Form*
Main Power: Leaping, Flaw: only as wolf(Cost 1) Level 2
Extra: Bouncing (Cost 1) Level 2
Extra: Running (Cost 1) Level 2

total cost: 6

the total cost of this set is 2 points higher than before but she gets a lot more for it too. Stinks a bit of minmaxing for me but it looks okay since a lot of the extra points went into the "fluff" powers. I guess I'll drop the improved initiative feat to come up with the two extra points. Again she probably lost that edge in prison.
Was thinking about pushing the wolf form powers in the main package too but I think just pushing all the powers you want as extras into one set is not exactly in the spirit of the rules.

edit: if this is allright I'll update the background a bit and write some more about personality appearance and the character concept.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 1, 2004)

Well, it seems from the replies that this game's pretty full up. However, I'd just like to say that if you feel like taking on more players or an opening turns up, I'd be interested in joining. I've got some ideas, but obviously, there isn't much point posting them at the moment.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 1, 2004)

A_C You can take the energy blast on your staff as a power stunt instead of an extra. Netting you 3 extra points.

Alright I posted Red Knight's skills. I had extra skill points so I put them in my extra pool.

We are allowed to buy off disabilities aren't we? Right now I'm planning on using my first level of points to buy off Disabled and raise my Dexterity.


----------



## Karl Green (May 1, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> edit: if this is allright I'll update the background a bit and write some more about personality appearance and the character concept.




No problem... I will have to dig up the project name that dealt with werewolves. And a little min-maxing is never bad


----------



## Karl Green (May 1, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Well, it seems from the replies that this game's pretty full up. However, I'd just like to say that if you feel like taking on more players or an opening turns up, I'd be interested in joining. I've got some ideas, but obviously, there isn't much point posting them at the moment.




Yea pretty full right now... if there is an opening, then I will post opening again. Thanks for your interest


----------



## Karl Green (May 1, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> *Saves*
> Damage +1
> Fortitude +1
> Reflex +2
> ...




Not to be a bit min-maxer BUT I had a thought... now if you took Toughness instead of Evasion, your Damage save would be +3, better then your Reflex save is right now. Just a thought... otherwise he looks great!!!


----------



## Karl Green (May 1, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> After looking some documentation on the Chinese elements, I found it too hard to make something with it, so I came back to my first idea, the Zodiac... and so I drop the familiar.




Sorry about the other charactered, sounded interesting... But I do like this one also. All I would ask, it can you explain to me a bit more about how one of the other personalities would take over?


----------



## Radiant (May 1, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> No problem... I will have to dig up the project name that dealt with werewolves. And a little min-maxing is never bad




eidted her post to include the new powers. Looks a lot better with the more orderly numbers. 
I will see  if I have time for more background stuff tomorow evening. With some luck that might even happen...


----------



## Karl Green (May 1, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Okay, here's the ideal character I want to make...unfortunately, I'm a little over on the points...1 to be exact.
> ---
> Because he is an avenger, and believes it to be his mission in life to do this, what kind of quirks/weaknesses could this guy have?  Maybe he has to pray every morning or else lose his powers for a day, or if he kills an innocent he loses his powers for a week, or something like that.  If I can get a combination to equal 15 points, then I will want to add on the Healing power as it will fit within the concept of the character.
> 
> Oh, and if I messed up on any additions in the powers or whatever, let me know.




Looks good so far, but yea if you put the EB under the staff as a Stunt you would save 3 points, and as you can't shot a blast and attack with hand-to-hand in the same round anyway...

Also you don't have to purchase a power at the full rank, even 1 rank of Healing can help


----------



## Velmont (May 1, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Sorry about the other charactered, sounded interesting... But I do like this one also. All I would ask, it can you explain to me a bit more about how one of the other personalities would take over?




How I see it, it is the 4 spirit have their own agenda. They help the BPRD and Paul because it garantee them not to be banish for another century or more. But each time sometimes, it is too much for them. Some example would be:

Leo like the hard way and he is vindictive. If a diplomatic attempt take too much time, or just attempting to have a peacefull resolution against someone who he hold a grudge against, he may try to take control and start the hostility.

Libra may try to take control when someone Paul is about to break a law or an order.

Capricorn may want to take control to help someone in need, even if it would slow the mission or it is an enemy who need ot saved from some death.

For Scorpio... he is pretty mysterious that I don't have a good idea yet of why he would take control...

Create some hidden agenda if you want, play with them...


----------



## Karl Green (May 2, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> How I see it, it is the 4 spirit have their own agenda. They help the BPRD and Paul because it garantee them not to be banish for another century or more. But each time sometimes, it is too much for them. Some example would be:
> 
> Leo like the hard way and he is vindictive. If a diplomatic attempt take too much time, or just attempting to have a peacefull resolution against someone who he hold a grudge against, he may try to take control and start the hostility.
> 
> ...




Ah then very good. I like it... lots to work with 

OK then just a few more to come. I will post a Rogue Gallery right now if you want to post your "final" characters over there if anyone thinks they are done. That way I know also  

I will work up the first game... more then like Night City... as it involves Nazi, and the BPRD is not sure how powerful they are (the occultist involved is an unknown), they will send a larger then normal team to investigate.


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about a vunerability to Holy attacks or a susceptibility to holy ground.
> 
> Actually what I'm thinking of is the neutral ground territory that Holy ground is, something like the Highlander.
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice, so far I've dropped Super Dex 2 points and Con by 2 points.  Down to 93!!




KG,

Might have missed this from earlier - either that or I missed the response.  In crooks there is a 10 point flaw dealing with holy items.  I'm mostly going for a highlander type of thing though.  It would be the same but different.  and the additional points would allow be to obtain some equipment, perhaps a signature item or two.

If not, I'm probably leaning toward duty to teammates and to the BRPD as well as a code to protect small children from harm.

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (May 2, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> KG,
> 
> Might have missed this from earlier - either that or I missed the response.  In crooks there is a 10 point flaw dealing with holy items.  I'm mostly going for a highlander type of thing though.  It would be the same but different.  and the additional points would allow be to obtain some equipment, perhaps a signature item or two.
> 
> ...




So it would be to holy ground? What will it do to you? I just read the ones in Crooks again... is that what you are thinking? If you don't want it that bad, maybe it is just that you can't fight on those grounds or something? I might give a half-weakness for that (5PP). Signature weapons are good  

I did post some standard equipment and weapons over in the BPRD "City of Night" Rogues Gallery just now. Remember, that while this equipment would not cost you anything, it can get lost, broken, misplaced, etc fairly easily. Very common in the comics... not so with signature stuff (it can be taken but not as easily)


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> So it would be to holy ground? What will it do to you? I just read the ones in Crooks again... is that what you are thinking? If you don't want it that bad, maybe it is just that you can't fight on those grounds or something? I might give a half-weakness for that (5PP). Signature weapons are good




Yeah, he cannot (will not) fight on holy ground.  If he ever did, who knows what might happen .  I think I will take the duty to teammates and the BRPD as well.  It may make for a difficult future decision. 

How many would that quirk be worth?

Keia


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 2, 2004)

The Nazi werewolves: I doubt if it's what they used in the books, but Operation WEREWOLF was a real thing the Nazis were working on.  It wasn't anyhting about werewolves, though: IIRC, it was something about the end of the war, when Hitler tried to destroy Germany.


----------



## Karl Green (May 2, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> The Nazi werewolves: I doubt if it's what they used in the books, but Operation WEREWOLF was a real thing the Nazis were working on.  It wasn't anyhting about werewolves, though: IIRC, it was something about the end of the war, when Hitler tried to destroy Germany.




Yes and thought there was a branch of the SS in world world ii that had something like that in their names also...


----------



## Karl Green (May 2, 2004)

Andrew, just a couple of questions on Kongming... first off cool 

Remember I did say that you would get a number of bonus languages equal to your Int bonus... so you still have 3 that you can pick.
I am a bit confussed about your Combat Sense. You only have +2 Dex bonus, so why do you have to +6? it is not really needed. If you are thinking that it might help your normal defense, remember even if you are caught flat-footed you still get your Base Def, you only lose your Dex. *NOW* if you want to purchase an extra on your Combat Sense (or Precog) that is say "Ignore Surprise Strike" I would let you do something like that, such that for each rank of Ignore Surprise Strike, you ignore +1 bonus of the Surprise Strike damage or something like that.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 2, 2004)

Cool about the power stunt, I didn't even think of that.  That'll save me 3 points...

would a weakness of him losing his powers until he atoned work if he were to kill an innocent person, regardless if he knew the person was innocent or not?  In this view, an innocent is a person who isn't evil, plain and simple.  How long he lost his powers, or what he would have to do to atone, would of course be up to you KG, but do you think this would warrant a few points for something like this?

I also like the idea of Holy ground that Keia has...but with a twist, if my character is responsible for any desecration of holy ground, for any reason, that could tie in to the weakness idea above, and if my character has a chance to stop it, and doesn't, he could lose his powers also.....   

KG, how does this sound for a weakness?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 2, 2004)

Radiant, you're investing a ton of points into skills-consider instead investing in something like Luck +1 or 2 (Flaw: skill checks only), which would save you quite a bit of points for the same (or better if the latter option is chosen) result.  The only catch would be it'd only give a bonus to one skill at a time-all you'd have to do is rename it to something else more fitting (Ancestral Memory or what not).


----------



## Karl Green (May 2, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Cool about the power stunt, I didn't even think of that.  That'll save me 3 points...
> 
> would a weakness of him losing his powers until he atoned work if he were to kill an innocent person, regardless if he knew the person was innocent or not?  In this view, an innocent is a person who isn't evil, plain and simple.  How long he lost his powers, or what he would have to do to atone, would of course be up to you KG, but do you think this would warrant a few points for something like this?
> 
> ...




Hmm there are interesting, but I am not sure if they would be worth a full weakness (10PP)... _only_ because I don't see this situation coming up much... they MIGHT, just not very often... now if you want them as part of your Quirks then both would be fine with me. I would think the first one might be worth 3PP...depending on the situation... and the second one...hmm... 1PP only cause I am not sure how this would come about, but I am sure I could think of something (very VERY rare, unless your character went out of his way )


----------



## Karl Green (May 2, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Radiant, you're investing a ton of points into skills-consider instead investing in something like Luck +1 or 2 (Flaw: skill checks only), which would save you quite a bit of points for the same (or better if the latter option is chosen) result.  The only catch would be it'd only give a bonus to one skill at a time-all you'd have to do is rename it to something else more fitting (Ancestral Memory or what not).




Very true... except for the ones that require at least one rank in them to use (not that many though).


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2004)

Posted the final version in thread.  I'll post a copy in the R/G.  Still need to add background and description (should be monday).

Keia


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 2, 2004)

Thanks Karl Green for the excellent item-naming suggestions, forgot to say that earlier, whoops!

Posted my character in the RG, although I've been very busy the last two days and haven't gotten around to writing up his background just yet.  If my muse strikes me I'll hopefully get that done tonight though.


----------



## Karl Green (May 2, 2004)

Cool...and in Hellboy tradition, if you want to develop your Background as the game goes that is fine also. Some basic stuff is good, and if anyone wants we might have stories later that more flesh out different characters...


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 2, 2004)

Red Knight has been posted in the Rogues gallery in all his rusty glory.

I do have more in mind for his background but what he has up right now is the known version. As he gets back his full power he'll start to remember what he actually is.


----------



## Radiant (May 2, 2004)

Sollir,
I realize the skills are mostly a waist of points but I really think they fit. And despite that Lia is allready dangerous enough. I am thinking about a second weakness for her, one I wanted to take from the beginning but I thought that two would be a bit much. Have to read through it again though to see if it fits what I had in mind. Or maybe I can handle it as quirks.  And I could use the points 'cause I just realized that I wasted a lot of points on combat sense 4 with a dex mod of only 1.


----------



## Radiant (May 3, 2004)

ah didn't work and I hate characters that are carrying enough flaws to sinks a ship in any case. Just threw away some more feats to by more dex.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 3, 2004)

That works KG about the weaknesses.  I'll post my updated character shortly in the RG.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 3, 2004)

Prophet is posted.  On the character the ++ next to energy blast and dazzle mean they are power stunts of the Holy Staff.


----------



## Velmont (May 3, 2004)

Zodiac have been posted.

And for the skills of Radiant, there is at least one advantage of having all those skill points, you cannot be drain or neutralize at the ssame time of your powers. Minor, but still there.


----------



## Karl Green (May 3, 2004)

Hehe yep that can happen… 

OK then ready to start with what we got  so please, if you have not already, post your characters over in the Rogues Gallery and an intro of your characters to the others over in the Playing Actions. I will post the first part in just a few minutes (boards a slow for me so it might kick me off before I can), but watch for it. Title is “B.P.R.D. Issue #1 – City of Night”

Also I posted this on the first page, but I wanted to repeat it here, and that is about Damage Saves… I would like to have an attack that even goes below 0 still require a damage save, down to -5. Such that if you have Protection 6, and get hit by a pistol for a Damage lethal of +3 you would still need to make a Damage Save DC 12. Sound reasonable? This is to make combat a bit less comic-book and more deadly (but not overly so).


----------



## Acid_crash (May 3, 2004)

Works for me KG as for how you want to work the Damage Saves.  I'm in agreement and it makes more sense.


----------



## Karl Green (May 4, 2004)

Kewl well I posted the intro and the answer to some questions over in the Playing the Games so whenever people are ready please post 

Should be a fun game


----------



## Acid_crash (May 5, 2004)

I'm finally able to post, thank god...  errr, that wasn't in character though.


----------



## Karl Green (May 5, 2004)

No problem... last couple of days I have had lots of problems getting here. Anyway didn't mean to skip over you or anything


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 6, 2004)

How does this look for the man with the gauntlet. Due to the Red Knights low charisma he can only be power level 3. Thanks to the BPRD supplying equipment he is still decently powerful though.

--------------------------------------------------------------

NAME Cristopher Summers
secret ID: None
HP: 2

gender: M
age: 35
height: 5' 9"
weight: 170
size: M
hair: Brown
eyes: Brown

~~~ABILITIES~~~ 
STR 12 +1 
DEX 16 +3 
CON 14 +2 
INT 10 +0 
WIS 12 +1 
CHA 10 +0 

~~~SAVES~~~ 
DMG +2
FORT +2
REF +3
WILL +1

~~~MOVEMENT~~~ 
INIT +3
SPD 30' 

~~~COMBAT~~~ 
BASE DEFENSE 3
DEF 16
FLAT 13
MENTAL 14

BASE ATTACK 3
MELEE +4
RANGED +6
MENTAL +4

~~~SKILLS~~~ 
*Skillname [mod/ranks] 
Knowledge (Paranormal) [5/5] 
Spot [2/1] 
Listen [2/1] 
Drive [1/1] 

* = Trained Only 

~~~FEATS~~~ 


~~~POWERS~~~ 
------------------------------------- 
Luck [+4 pp/rank+0, 12 total] 3 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mystical
- SPECIAL: The gauntlet that controls the Red Knight also increases the power of the wielder. Unfortunately this power has waned quite a bit over the years.
- FLAWS: Device

------------------------------------- 


~~~WEAKNESSES (2 MAX)~~~ 
None

~~~COST~~~ 
ABILITIES [14] 
BASE ATT [9] 
BASE DEF [6] 
SKILLS [4] 
FEATS [0] 
POWERS [12] 
WEAKNESS [-0] 
TOTAL [45] 
UNSPENT [0] 

===================== 
~~~BACKGROUND~~~ 

Christopher Summers has been working for the BPRD for over 16 years. He joined the army right after graduating from high school and showed good potential. He was recruited by the BPRD after completing his training and has since proved himself a good soldier. Recently he was given the special mission of watching over a magical gauntlet that controlled an animate suit of armor.


----------



## Karl Green (May 6, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> How does this look for the man with the gauntlet. Due to the Red Knights low charisma he can only be power level 3. Thanks to the BPRD supplying equipment he is still decently powerful though.
> ---
> ~~~BACKGROUND~~~
> 
> Christopher Summers has been working for the BPRD for over 16 years. He joined the army right after graduating from high school and showed good potential. He was recruited by the BPRD after completing his training and has since proved himself a good soldier. Recently he was given the special mission of watching over a magical gauntlet that controlled an animate suit of armor.




he looks great to me  consider him along for the ride... now how do I amend the directors statement? Also figure out what he is carrying for equipment.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 6, 2004)

I think I'm done with Andy's stats, I moved things around to make him less combat efficient but moved up his ranks in Knowledge (Occult) and gave him quite a few in Knowledge (Ritual)-it plays a bit in his background, which I'd prefer to develope as the story goes on if that's alright (it seems a bit more appropriate considering his history).  Speaking of which, would you mind giving some sample DCs for Knowledge (Ritual) checks to see what we can do with it?  I'm guessing really big rituals would require DCs in the 30's-40's, meaning that even experienced magic users would have to take 20 to do it (explaining the long time spent casting the spell).

Also, edited my post and previous ones so that I'm using cyan now for his spoken stuff, tell me if its easy enough to pick out.  Thanks.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 6, 2004)

Christopher will have all normal equipment plus a shotgun with 24 normal rounds, 12 Werebane rounds, and 12 Vampire coutail. He'll also have an extra copy of most normal equipment. He's a firm believer of being prepared for anything.

All the non-wearable equipment and all extras are being carried by Red Knight in a specailly designed, heavy duty, fireproof backpack. The shotgun is also in an easy to reach pouch on the backpack but he is carrying the pistol in a side holder.


----------



## Karl Green (May 6, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I think I'm done with Andy's stats, I moved things around to make him less combat efficient but moved up his ranks in Knowledge (Occult) and gave him quite a few in Knowledge (Ritual)-it plays a bit in his background, which I'd prefer to develope as the story goes on if that's alright (it seems a bit more appropriate considering his history).  Speaking of which, would you mind giving some sample DCs for Knowledge (Ritual) checks to see what we can do with it?  I'm guessing really big rituals would require DCs in the 30's-40's, meaning that even experienced magic users would have to take 20 to do it (explaining the long time spent casting the spell).
> 
> Also, edited my post and previous ones so that I'm using cyan now for his spoken stuff, tell me if its easy enough to pick out.  Thanks.




Kewl... 

As for DC about Rituals I will write up a better one later, but I was thinking something like...


•	Rituals of Cunning (trickery and deception); some examples…
o	Cloud Memory (1 hour ritual, two DC 25 skill checks) can erase one of targets memories.
o	Guise (10 minute ritual, two DC 13 skill checks) subject looks and sounds like someone else (including clothing) 

•	Rituals of Knowledge (knowledge and insight); some examples…
o	Aura Reading (10 minute ritual, one DC 12 skill check) sees the subjects aura, and get insight about the person
o	Locate (10 minute ritual, one DC 15 +subjects Will Saving Throw skill check, +5DC if caster does not have a symbolic representations of subject) can find a person or object; some examples… 

•	Rituals of Banishment (cast out or banish spirits, daemons, ghosts, etc)  
o	Banish minor daemon or gremlin (10 minute ritual, one DC 15 + subjects Will Saving Throw skill check) banish minor creatures from area/plane of existence
o	Lay to Rest (10 minute ritual, one DC10 +subjects Will Saving Throw skill check) guides the deceased to the afterlife, stops haunting, etc.

•	Rituals of Summoning and Binding (summon a spirit, daemon, ghost, etc and making it do what you want); some examples…
o	Summon minor daemon or gremlin (30 minute ritual, two DC 15 + subjects Power Level skill check) summons a minor creature.
o	Binding (can be combined with a Summoning Ritual, so that the creature does not “run free”; Base time 10 minute, plus 5 minutes per PL of the creature summoned; one DC 15 + subjects Power Level AND Will Saving Throw skill check) binds summoned creatures  

•	Slow Casting time (double the time required) lower the DC by 2
•	Fast Casting time (half the time required) increase the DC by 5
•	Sacred Space (temples, medicine lodge, holy ground, etc) specific to the ritual performed but generally lower or increase the DC by 1-5
•	Material Components (occults symbols of power, magic circles, sacrificial offerings) specific to the ritual performed but generally lower or increase (some Rituals require them to be cast) the DC by 1-3
•	Additional Casters generally lower the DC by 1 or 2

Generally you need books, scrolls, written down instructions to cast any and all rituals. I will assume that you know one or so ritual for each skill rank you have in Knowledge (Ritual) in the form of books, notes, etc.


----------



## Karl Green (May 6, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Christopher will have all normal equipment plus a shotgun with 24 normal rounds, 12 Werebane rounds, and 12 Vampire coutail. He'll also have an extra copy of most normal equipment. He's a firm believer of being prepared for anything.
> 
> All the non-wearable equipment and all extras are being carried by Red Knight in a specailly designed, heavy duty, fireproof backpack. The shotgun is also in an easy to reach pouch on the backpack but he is carrying the pistol in a side holder.




Sounds good


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2004)

I added loaned equipment to character sheet, but I did not include the bonuses, powers, etc. from the equipment into the base character sheet.

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (May 6, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I added loaned equipment to character sheet, but I did not include the bonuses, powers, etc. from the equipment into the base character sheet.
> 
> Keia




That's fine... I just want to know what you are carrying


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> That's fine... I just want to know what you are carrying




I added that too.  I noted either that it was worn or 'in pack,' that way, when I'm carrying the pack, I've got the other stuff as well.

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (May 6, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I added that too.  I noted either that it was worn or 'in pack,' that way, when I'm carrying the pack, I've got the other stuff as well.
> 
> Keia




Ah cool... if others do that it would be nice BUT I do have a pretty good idea of what everone is carrying right now anyway


----------



## Radiant (May 6, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Christopher will have all normal equipment plus a shotgun with 24 normal rounds, 12 Werebane rounds, ...




I hate him...


----------



## Acid_crash (May 6, 2004)

I'm thinking that I don't need any of those primitive guns that others may require.    

But the sunglasses are cool, and my character will be wearing them once we get on the road.


----------



## Radiant (May 7, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> OOC = I don't know if Xavier would recognize eyes like that, either from a vision or from something he read, but if it is possible, no matter how unlikely, then tell the me the skill and I'll roll as required.




Lia's eyes don't have any meaning other than being wolf eyes. But I guess Xavier has heard of werecreatures, don't know your skills but I don't mind if he guesses she is one. Just so you know there's not big secret about them.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 7, 2004)

I'm sure he's heard of legends and stuff, and seeing a living walking talking tin of armor leads him to believe that some legends are true.  

Still, he's only has his gifts for two or so months, and hasn't really had any 'real' opportunities to show them off, so to speak.


----------



## Radiant (May 7, 2004)

@acid_crash: Since all that Lia will tell you is Nazi propaganda crap I'll give you the real version here. The Aryans are an "invented" ethnic group. The Nazi's claimed that the caucasians of western europe are the "purest" humans or something like that and far above the other races. Of course that's crap, I don't know much about ethnic groups but you only need an IQ of about room temperature to know that the people living in germany didn't walk all over the world and built high cultures in the distant past with white skin, blue eyes and blond hair. 
I never cared enough to learn more but in the end it's just a title Nazi-germany used for itself.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 7, 2004)

That works for me Radiant.  I personally didn't study history too much myself, just what I know from some boring history books in school and what i've seen in a few movies and tv shows.


----------



## Karl Green (May 7, 2004)

hehe Yea I have a BA in History myself but now work at Microsoft  just want I planned all along hehehe

But yea the Nazi were big in to this VERY dumb idea that pre-Aryan, blue-eye, blond haired people, were all over the place, creating civilizations etc. It is weird how many, supposedly smart people actually bought into this (or at least paid lip-services to the theories)

Oh yea and about Mission Leader... ah well, my mistake, I got mixed up and forgot to post Pro. Corrigan was going to suggest Ace, but it is also up to you. You don't really need someone giving orders BUT as this is a government agency they do have protocol and a "chain of command"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 7, 2004)

edited my last post with Andy's response to Lia.  Radiant, if you choose to respond, feel free to edit it into your closest post after mine.


----------



## Radiant (May 8, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> edited my last post with Andy's response to Lia.  Radiant, if you choose to respond, feel free to edit it into your closest post after mine.




did that.
I figured Lia to be just a bit too old and world weary to fall for any simple act so she threw it right back at Andy. Since I don't want to completly disregard his incredibly charisma bonus she still at least has some respect for the way he tries to play people and probably even starts to like him just a little bit.
Didn't write much of that in the post since I just chekd your stats afterwards but the stuff she says doesn't change.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 8, 2004)

That's just fine Radiant   I'm not really used to playing a super charismatic character, but I'll work on getting it down a bit.  Um, til I can do that, Andy's not really trying too hard I guess


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2004)

Ace and the big tribesman have a language barrier, right?  And thee's no one in our group that can converse with him?

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Ace and the big tribesman have a language barrier, right?  And thee's no one in our group that can converse with him?
> 
> Keia




Correct...


----------



## Acid_crash (May 10, 2004)

that's okay, we'll figure out a way to get by the language barrier.  Lia can kick the information out of their butts.


----------



## Velmont (May 10, 2004)

Well, I could too, only if Scorpio would have the will to help, which seems not...


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

hehe yea I will use your Weakness but not to help you  heheh


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> that's okay, we'll figure out a way to get by the language barrier.  Lia can kick the information out of their butts.




the nazi werewolf feels discriminated because you think she is capable of such senseless violence...



edit: oh my they are not really producing pink underwear in their super secret lab do they? After fifty years of prison that would just be what is needed to make her shoot herself in the head just to escape this mad world...


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> edit: oh my they are not really producing pink underwear in their super secret lab do they? After fifty years of prison that would just be what is needed to make her shoot herself in the head just to escape this mad world...




Evil master plan to TAKE OVER THE WORLD through filly stuff


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

I am going to make Terror/Fear checks something like Super Charisma/Intimidating Presence Power. Basically you get a Will check, with a DC based on the 'level' of terror or fear, if you make the roll you are fine, if you fail the roll you are -2 penalty to all attack rolls, saves, and skill checks for a number of rounds equal to the 'level' of terror/fear, plus one for every point you miss the roll by. If you fail by more then 10, or get a natural 1, you will either flee or "freeze” in terror (DEX will be an affective 1) 

Generally though, for BPRD agents and folks use to dealing with the supernatural, the DC is somewhat lower then most normal folk (so if most folk need a 20, BPRD characters might need a 15, etc)…


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 11, 2004)

Bleh, well that surprised me, I scrolled down to see capitals and then I realized.  Dangit.  

I suppose undead are immune to Bluff/Taunt?


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Bleh, well that surprised me, I scrolled down to see capitals and then I realized.  Dangit.
> 
> I suppose undead are immune to Bluff/Taunt?




 I suppose


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

Keia, just as an FYI, I am going by M&M rules on Hero points; you can spend them any time you want, but it has to be *before* the GM announces the success or failure of your roll...[look at Hero Points on pg. 105, under 'Re-rell a die roll']

and just as another note, while this is surprising and shocking, it is NOT that out of the realm of most of your characters experiences (just as a note )


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2004)

Okay, then just ignore the hero point at this time.  I'm certain I'll need them later (it's still early).  Nevertheless, gulp!!

Keia


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

Karl Green, I have some vagues memory of you saying that you want to use the optional damage rolls but I'm not sure if that was right or not.


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

The optional damage roles that I am going to use are as follows...

Option: Massive Damage (MnM page 128)

Damage saves reduced by Protection are still required down to -5 (i.e. You have 6 points of Protection, get hit with a +5 weapon, you still need to make a damage save DC of 14. Get hit with a +2 weapon, you require a DC save of 11)

Healing is a bit slower also (that is all updated on the very first post of this string)


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

OK I believe I am just waiting for Radiant/Lia to post and then the surprise round will be over!


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> OK I believe I am just waiting for Radiant/Lia to post and then the surprise round will be over!




sorry for that. Should have allready posted yesterday but the sirens song of my pillow became too strong.
Don't know if there is something like that in Hellboy but I thought this would be the right time to play a bit on good old undead vs werewolf hatred.


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

Crude I am stupid... I did not mean to forgot Zodiac (Velmont) and Kongming (Andrew D. Gable)... if you two could post your actions soon I will be able to post the surprise round. Sorry about that, I did not mean to forget you. For some reason I was counting replies AND somehow thought that 6 people had already relied when only 4 have... man I count good 

Anyway hope to see something soon 

Oh and as for werewolf vs. undead in the Hellboy "world" well sure


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2004)

I'm writing it now...


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

Kewl thanks, only Andrew remaining 

what will the Russian do?? Stay tuned!!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 12, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I am going to make Terror/Fear checks something like Super Charisma/Intimidating Presence Power. Basically you get a Will check, with a DC based on the 'level' of terror or fear, if you make the roll you are fine, if you fail the roll you are -2 penalty to all attack rolls, saves, and skill checks for a number of rounds equal to the 'level' of terror/fear, plus one for every point you miss the roll by.



I think it's pretty safe to say I failed this.  Maybe even in the nasty, paralyzed way.  I guess being cloistered in the math labs has sheltered Gennadi. 


> Generally though, for BPRD agents and folks use to dealing with the supernatural, the DC is somewhat lower then most normal folk (so if most folk need a 20, BPRD characters might need a 15, etc)…



I still failed.  My dice program is officially fired.


----------



## Radiant (May 12, 2004)

don't hace dice with me rightnow but Lia's defense doesn't change if she's flatfooted or not because her combat sense is exactly equal to her dex bonus.


----------



## Karl Green (May 12, 2004)

hehe

OK I posted the surprise round but Lia/Radiant I did not see your Initiatve? Could you update your post with that AND add the result of your attack roll? It could matter as flat-footed and stuff!!! 

For round 1 (the next round) post what your characters are doing AND post any skill or attack rolls that you want to make. Assume right now that there are at least one Undead on each of you. They are moving fast and it is really choatic so I am not posting how many there are. If someone whats to us a half-action to try and Spot they can... post that also...


----------



## Karl Green (May 12, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> don't hace dice with me rightnow but Lia's defense doesn't change if she's flatfooted or not because her combat sense is exactly equal to her dex bonus.




OH man now I see it 

ok... when you get dice please update with initiative AND the result of your attack. Lia is missed!


----------



## Karl Green (May 12, 2004)

OK I updated it with the corpse missing Lia


----------



## Karl Green (May 12, 2004)

Oh yea I forgot to say what the two Dr. were doing!?!?! Assume that the first round they were both frozen with fear... next round they will try and flee... but undead will be after them (in case anyone care )


----------



## Acid_crash (May 12, 2004)

Ya mean we have to save the poor Doctor's from the chasing undead.  Rats...we could let the undead have them, the doctor's weren't too helpful.   

Well, I don't think God would approve of those actions, but out of character I can think those thoughts.


----------



## Radiant (May 12, 2004)

Karl Green,
sorry been working all the day and the one time I had time the board was down. I don't mind you making my rolls at all so please feel free to do them thenever you are at your posts. 
During this battle: Then in doubt just let her slash at the nearest zombies with her action.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 12, 2004)

Karl Green
You do know that Constructs (which you've said these zombies are) take damage as unattended objects (Pg 117, under Construct Features) which are broken (IE disabled) on a damage save failed by more than 5 (Pg 139, under Damage to Objects)? That's the reason I made Red Knights damage save 5 points higher than normal.

If you've rearranged the rules to fit your campaign can you tell me how they work now? I might have to fix RK's damage save to fit with them better.


----------



## Karl Green (May 13, 2004)

Hmm I totally read that wrong there Drakknyte32, for some reason I thought (d'oh) that constructs would take be destoryed if missed roll by 10 not five  man that is harsh!!! 

Hmm have to think about this... I think we should stick with the rules, but dumb mistake... what I will do is "fudge" it a bit and say there are just a couple more zombies in the room  to make up for it... EVERYONE gets 1 bonus Hero Point for this battle ONLY. If not used it goes away at the end of the battle. Man oh man I really thought that it said 10, but missing the role by 10 reduces it to tiny fragments  

Thoughts?


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 13, 2004)

No problem, we all make mistakes. And the extra hero point should make up for it nicely.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 13, 2004)

Not that I'm complaining or anything, but I think Ace should only be capable of firing 4 shots per round (vs. 5).  He gets 2 extra with Autofire, ontop of his base 1, and then 1 more for Rapid Shot.  I don't think you can get more than that without going with Heroic Surge or some sort of Triggered Power.  Is there something I'm not seeing?


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Not that I'm complaining or anything, but I think Ace should only be capable of firing 4 shots per round (vs. 5).




I was using the rules KG set out in the initial Rogue's Gallery post.  

Keia


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 13, 2004)

Ah, my bad, thanks-I missed that (obviously)


----------



## Radiant (May 13, 2004)

five shots? gulp. Maybe I shouldn't have gone for close combat this time.


----------



## Karl Green (May 13, 2004)

Sorry I have not posted today and last night I could not get on until just now and everythings is REALLY slow...

As for firearms yes, I wanted to make them a little more deadly.

Also I _think_ I would like to "revise" how I am going to do Armor/Force Field/Protection... instead of having to make a damage save all the way to -5, I think I am going to go for 1/2 your Protection value round down. So if you have Protection 6, then you would still have to make a Damage Save vs. a Damage value of +4 but you could ignore anything +3 or less. Make sense? Sound ok?

OK if the boards let me I will post an update on the Play-by-Play


----------



## Acid_crash (May 14, 2004)

KG, I'm okay with how you want to alter the Protection rule.  It sounds good to me.


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2004)

Protection rule are fine with me, and make more sense. It was a bit useless to have Protection under 6 before, better damage save at half the cost, now, at least, my forcefield protect me from knives.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 14, 2004)

I fourth everyone's opinion so far, it makes Protection actually "worth it".  If it was Protection rank -5, in a low PL game, it would be more useful to get amazing save damage with an extra save booster.  *Gives his stamp of approval* 

I don't suppose I get a Comprehend reaction check (from my current Device) to the german/greek sounds Andy heard?


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> I fourth everyone's opinion so far, it makes Protection actually "worth it".  If it was Protection rank -5, in a low PL game, it would be more useful to get amazing save damage with an extra save booster.  *Gives his stamp of approval*
> 
> I don't suppose I get a Comprehend reaction check (from my current Device) to the german/greek sounds Andy heard?




Hmm sure that does make sense and I will give you a bit more, remember spoilers 



Spoiler



It sounded like he was speaking some other language then the one you heard it in, like it was some ancient, per-language... but everyone heard it in... well whatever there native tongue is


----------



## Radiant (May 14, 2004)

*coughs*
Karl Green, Lia used heroic surge for a second attack, did she loose that action to get to the undead?


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

Ops missed that on your post... adding attack now


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2004)

Is there any pipe of water running in that room?


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

with the smoke and stuff I would make you take a 1/2 action to try and spot one...


----------



## Karl Green (May 15, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Last Round
> Christopher quickly regains his senses and puts a bullet in the zombie above him before crawling backwards.
> 
> "Hey Knight, a little help here."
> ...




So I am assuming the Christopher is spending a Hero Point to become unstunned? I am not sure I was going to give your Side Kick an extra Hero Point, just you  so if so he will have to spend one of his


----------



## Radiant (May 15, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Ops missed that on your post... adding attack now




thanks, her first chance to get at other peoples throat in years, she can't miss a single second of it


----------



## Acid_crash (May 15, 2004)

This is Xavier's first opportunity to prove himself as God's instrument, and so far I think he's doing a pretty good job of it.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 15, 2004)

Christopher is using his own hero point to be unstunned.


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2004)

Hmmm... how Andy extenguish the fire... shouldn't be Paul, who do that. It is exactly what I have call for him...


----------



## Karl Green (May 16, 2004)

Sorry about that 
Editing now


----------



## Radiant (May 16, 2004)

Karl Green,
rolled a 2+4=6 for the fortitude chek, used a hero point and came up with a natural 1. Don't wana post an action since I guess I might not even have one.


----------



## Karl Green (May 16, 2004)

Well remember with a Hero Point you get at _least_ a 10 for a result, so with your +4 you make it!!! So you can react...


----------



## Radiant (May 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Well remember with a Hero Point you get at _least_ a 10 for a result, so with your +4 you make it!!! So you can react...




doh


----------



## Radiant (May 16, 2004)

Acid crash,
sorry I didn't answer your post, didn't want to get stuck into a past discussion while we allready moved into a fight.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 16, 2004)

Radiant,
That's cool, I figured that when combat rolled around.    We kicked their butts, even for a foolish priest.


----------



## Radiant (May 16, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Radiant,
> That's cool, I figured that when combat rolled around.    We kicked their butts, even for a foolish priest.




grin, sorry for that


----------



## Acid_crash (May 17, 2004)

lol

yeah, if that knife was just an inch closer, oh boy would we have had some fun.  

just so you all know I'm not a preacher in real life, so please don't think anything from the character, k?  It's just something I've never played before, and always wanted to try to play out.

AC


----------



## Radiant (May 17, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> yeah, if that knife was just an inch closer, oh boy would we have had some fun.
> 
> ...




didn't think you are


----------



## Velmont (May 19, 2004)

Some question:

- What hour is it in the game?
- How much time you want to go foward?
- When people want to leave for the desert?

Reason, if Paul thinks he got the time to go in the old library talk by Clay when they arrived at the airport, Paul will go take a look at them for sure.


----------



## Karl Green (May 20, 2004)

It looks like I will advance the story forward about 6 hours so Paul has that much time to go "exploring" and Dr. Clay is more then happy to go along (it goes a long way to get him back into the "right set of mind" as it were).

Looking for anything in particual? Let me know what you think and what skill roll you would like to use (post results over in Playing Action)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 20, 2004)

Hey all, sorry for not posting-I've been just *really* busy over the last few days.  Piano competition, final exam studies and last minute tests and all that.  I should be able to post after the next update however, sorry for missing out on some of Andy's responses.


----------



## Karl Green (May 20, 2004)

No problem... 90% of the time I post from work... which has been really stressing me out the last few days  :\ 

Just post when you can, and expect me to NPC if it is to long just so I can keep things going


----------



## Karl Green (May 31, 2004)

Hey just wanted to say cool history stuff there Drakknyte32


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2004)

I liked it too!!

Keia


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 31, 2004)

Thanks. I saw the idea in EPIC M&M with X12 and thought it was a really cool idea. It gives you a chance to build up the history and depth of a character beyond what you put in the background. I just had to try it out with one of my characters.

One important thing to note. I didn't mention which side the Red Knight was fighting for.


----------



## Karl Green (May 31, 2004)

hehe yea kind of noticed... interesting


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2004)

I just want a confirmation for the Ritual skill. I didn't remember that by raising the DC by 5, you halves the time. Is that right? I looked the thread but didn't find the reference.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 18, 2004)

> *Originally posted by Karl Green:*
> • Slow Casting time (double the time required) lower the DC by 2
> • Fast Casting time (half the time required) increase the DC by 5
> • Sacred Space (temples, medicine lodge, holy ground, etc) specific to the ritual performed but generally lower or increase the DC by 1-5
> ...




It's on page 5 (at least in my viewing format)


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2004)

Yep all correct... many of these MIGHT have an affect here... If you want, both of you could make a Ritual roll and that might give you a better idea of what the DC is going to be for this spell... you might be able to do it faster if you want to take the chance


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 20, 2004)

D'oh, I forgot to mention this here but I'm going to be gone starting tomorrow morning and lasting til late friday night so I'll need you to NPC Andy's actions til then.  He'll help Paul with the ritual, or, if he gets interrupted but Paul continues (assuming that's the case, as Andy's just a helper), he'll use his gun on the evil kitties.

Thanks!


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 30, 2004)

Bumpy and some notes!

OK everyone gains 2XP for their characters. You can spend them or bank them. 

I am thinking of posting some 'post-mission briefings' when you return to homebase. 

On some side note... over all I like the way the game went but it got bogged down in the combat... any suggestion about? I don't want to bore people with long periods of waiting for just one turn BUT combat is pretty important in Hellboy... I mean you investigate what is causing the problems and then you hit it a bunch of times 

What are others thoughts? Was it ok? This is the first PBP that I have completed (although I am running one other game right now and playing in a couple more) Feedback encouraged


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 1, 2004)

The game has been pretty good so far.

For combat.
One thing I've considered but never actually tried is having a time limit (eg 1 day) for a character to post their actions for a round. If they don't post in that time you NPC the character for that round. If a player thinks they might miss a day they could give general instructions as to how their character would act for the next few rounds (eg Red Knight will keep pounding on the zombies, Christopher will try to stay out of the way).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 1, 2004)

I liked the game overall so far, I think everyone had their own limelights to shine and the plot was interesting.  I agree with Drakknyte about perhaps imposing a limit on PCs' actions during battle, of 1 or 2 days depending on how lenient you want to be.  PCs can post an auto-pilot for their char, including a footnote on how low they'd roll for like, a damage save before they'd use a HP.

On a more positive beat, everyone should give themselves a pat on the back because this is one of the *very* few PBP games that has actually finished an entire adventure.

I'll be out starting tomorrow and continuing til tuesday to New York for a wedding-I may or may not have internet connection, so I don't mind if you start the issue soon if I just join up a little bit later.

Hmmm...pondering if Andy wants to erase a certain werewolf's memory of him in action before the next issue starts (or at the beginning of the next issue) via ritual*whistles*  For safety purposes, y'know?


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 1, 2004)

Sollir just reminded me in another thread about the game, and I am sooooo sorry for just leaving the way I did.  

My messaging stopped for a while because I got really bogged down with school and finals, to the point where I had to stop my local game I was in.  If I upset anybody I didn't intend to, so I hope there's no hard feelings.  

I feel like a real dumb.... right now, and once again i apologize for dropping off and ending up forgetting about it.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 1, 2004)

yeah finished adventures are a rare sight indeed.
This was pretty much fun. About the combats, the thing that slowed me down the most was the fact that I made my own rolls. I can post a few times a day but rarely with a book or even dice around. I would propose an autopilot rule in case there is no answer within a day. 
Everyone could post some "most likely" actions and condition then to spend hero points to their characters in the Rogue's  gallery or something.


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2004)

Karl,

I am enjoying the game so far, thanks for doing your part.  As gamemaster, you did a good job of keeping the pacing in the adventure - which is difficult at times.  

As for the dice rolling, I didn't have too much of a problem with it.  I either used an online roller or Excel to Randomly generate the rolls.  Neither was as good as dice rolling when I was home - but they both worked in a pinch.

As for the epilogue, Michael would like to recover the stern-mech if possible, dragging it behind the jeep if necessary.  Certainly the boys in R&D would be interested in it.

I look forward to episode II in the future!

Keia


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2004)

Kewl... yea Issue #2 is being worked out right now...

It is a toss up between ... *the Valley* a nice little adventure into the mountains based on an Edger Allen Poe poem and Native American legends or *On Grim One's Isle* based on a line from Hamlet and some Greek mythos 

Hmm I suppose in the mad rush away from the City of Night, someone could have grabbed the good doctor’s body and dragged it with you.

Don't worry too much about it Acid_crash, I understand. I have lost internet access before and dropped for several months a couple of times now 

OH I was thinking, if Andy and/or Paul were planning on keeping any of the books they found, I was thinking about what they might do for you take a Feat: Skill Focus (Ritual) +5, flaw: device (book), cost: 1pp or something like that


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 1, 2004)

I'll read the entire adventure over to see what happened, but could anyone give me a brief synopsis on how it ended....and does everybody still dislike the preacher (did he get on someones nerves bad enough during the game?)  

Once again, I do apologize for what happened.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 1, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> I'll read the entire adventure over to see what happened, but could anyone give me a brief synopsis on how it ended....and does everybody still dislike the preacher (did he get on someones nerves bad enough during the game?)
> 
> Once again, I do apologize for what happened.




you missed something, Lia actually met someone who she hated more than  Xavier


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> . . . and does everybody still dislike the preacher (did he get on someones nerves bad enough during the game?)




Nahh, ya walked away from the encounter and returned alive and well with the rest of us.  If you had really angered Michael or jeopardized the mission or the team . . . well let's just say that might not have happened. 

Storywise I'm not really certain where you stopped to give you the rundown.

Regardless - welcome back!!

Keia


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 2, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Storywise I'm not really certain where you stopped to give you the rundown.
> 
> Regardless - welcome back!!
> 
> Keia




After the first battle.  And thank you.  

I was kind of getting the feeling that the preacher dude wasn't fitting in storywise, that his beliefs were too different than the rest of the group, so I don't know if he should be played in the next adventure because of that...or if it lead to some better gaming due to character interaction...  I don't know, what do you all think?


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 2, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> you missed something, Lia actually met someone who she hated more than  Xavier




Wow, that person must have really upset Lia...I thought Xavier was her number one hated person in all the world, and was afraid that Lia would share her claws with him once the mission was over...    glad that didn't happen.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 2, 2004)

It is totally up to you Acid_Crash... no one really fit in with this group  hehe just kidding. But if you would like to be in the next game and would prefer to try a different character that is cool with me, you can still have the 2XP as I would not want penalize you for that. Again up to you. 

I will be ready to start #2 next Tuesday or Wednesday. 4th of July stuff is taking up all my time right now.

I still have not settled on an adventure… it has to be a bit odd, with so many people (although in the comics it is generally either Hellboy by himself or with Abe OR its like everyone Liz, Roger, Abe, Karl, and a bunch of agents who almost always are all killed) but it will work out I am sure. 

Also any rules things? I had a couple… first thing first… I well am embarrassed about this BUT when I wrote up the Guns I messed up. Autofire really only should be 3 extra shots 4 with Rapid Shot. I put the wrong numbers in and then after Ace/Michael took it I was too embarrassed to say anything. I am thinking we should go back to that. This only affects Keia, and I don’t want to cheat your character if you feel that is what I am doing. 

Also what does everything think about Protection? I go back and forth on this but I think I will stick with Attack bonuses that are equal to or less then your ½ protection level (round up) are ignored. In this case I am going to also change the BPRD Flak Vest to Armor 3, as it has the almost the same effect as +1 Armor +2 Damage Save. Just makes it easy to figure out for everyone.

Thoughts?


----------



## Keia (Jul 3, 2004)

Acid_crash,

I liked having Xavier with the group - giving a different perspective on everything.  There wasn't much interaction but I liked what was there.  don't have time for the synopsis tonite but will try over the next day or two.


Karl,

I can't believe you're ripping me off!!!  (I AM kidding!!).  4 or 5 shots didn't really make that much of a difference based on the penalties, cause it always seemed like I was missing 2 of 5.  Armor thing seems fine.

Do you have any of the other books for M&M (Annual, Crooks, Freedom City, Nocturne, etc.).  Just want to know what I can look through to find something to spend my xps on.

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Jul 3, 2004)

I like the game until now. I have a lot of fun to play the multiple personnality. I think, the biggest challenge I have, it is to find what Scorpio could tell, keeping it cryptic but sensefull. I think the one thing I would have like to see, it is one of the spirit taking over the Paul's body, but the game is just starting anyway.

For my XP, I raise my concentration and ritual, both by 2.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 3, 2004)

As for books that I have, I have lots... I love the Feats etc from Nocturnals and Crooks. As soon as the Annual is out I will pick that up also. Any and all feats from them are fine with me


----------



## Radiant (Jul 3, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Wow, that person must have really upset Lia...I thought Xavier was her number one hated person in all the world, and was afraid that Lia would share her claws with him once the mission was over...    glad that didn't happen.




you have no idea.
I don't think the character didn't fit into the group. Seemed like Ace didn't care about him but then what does he care about? And Lia hated him but again she hates a lot of stuff.

and my character never attack other player characters


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 4, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> It is totally up to you Acid_Crash... no one really fit in with this group  hehe just kidding. But if you would like to be in the next game and would prefer to try a different character that is cool with me, you can still have the 2XP as I would not want penalize you for that. Again up to you.
> 
> I will be ready to start #2 next Tuesday or Wednesday. 4th of July stuff is taking up all my time right now.




Okay   

You're generous with the 2XP, and I would take 1 because of what happened, but that is your decision.  

I will just keep the 2XP for now, not spend them on anything until after the second adventure.  

Thank you all for not being upset.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 4, 2004)

As for second adventure, I like the sound of the Native American one.


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2004)

Just checking if there was an episode II and I was missing it.  

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Jul 20, 2004)

Not that I know.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 20, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Just checking if there was an episode II and I was missing it.
> 
> Keia




been looking for it but so far its all silent.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 20, 2004)

*nods*


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 21, 2004)

sorry all... have had a bit of a crisses of in personal life... I am still interested in doing Issue 2 just have to get some stuff together, sorry for the delay


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> sorry all... have had a bit of a crisses of in personal life... I am still interested in doing Issue 2 just have to get some stuff together, sorry for the delay




Take your time, friend, just wanted to show interest . . . and let you know that you ran a good game.  

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Jul 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Take your time, friend, just wanted to show interest . . . and let you know that you ran a good game.




I second Keia.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 21, 2004)

I third Keia. It was quite fun and, amazinly enough, went off without a hitch.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 21, 2004)

I fourth Keia (a bit cheesy, yep)-take your time Karl, no rush.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2004)

I would join the crowd but being fifth is nothing for me. So I guess I have to say it was a gread game myself


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> sorry all... have had a bit of a crises of in personal life... I am still interested in doing Issue 2 just have to get some stuff together, sorry for the delay




Just checking in and hoping all is well.

Keia (Ace)


----------

